# Figli e droghe



## Nono (18 Febbraio 2022)

Droghe ed alcol.

Avete avuto episodi?
Fate prevenzione?
Fate controlli?
Date il buon esempio?
Vi preoccupano i rischi?
Siete tolleranti?
Coltivate cannabis in terrazzo?


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Droghe ed alcol.
> 
> Avete avuto episodi?
> Fate prevenzione?
> ...


Un tre anni fa trovai della Maria in tasca a mio figlio. Il dramma lo ha fatto mia moglie. Io che non sono nemmeno capace di accendere la sigaretta, ho preferito parlargliene, e Chiedergli se sarebbe stato d’accordo a farci una canna insieme.
E così di nascosto da mia moglie un venerdì siamo Usciti io e lui che l’ha …rollata…e ne abbiamo fumata una in due.
Io tutto sto sballo mica lo provai, so solo che mi venne una fame mostruosa e dopo la canna andammo al Mc.
Lui idem.
Non ne parlammo più, è un bravo ragazzo, studia, lavora e si diverte. Per lavorare intendo che da ripetizioni di matematica Ai ragazzi delle medie, per pagarsi i week end in giro a divertirsi.
Se anche vuol farsi una canna ogni tanto, sono diventato abbastanza tollerante.


----------



## Nono (18 Febbraio 2022)

Io invece sono più intollerante, anche se sono conscio di non poter avere il controllo assoluto su questo tipo di comportamenti. 
Però sono argomenti non facili da affrontare ....
Il mio ragazzo anni fa era incappato in un episodio spiacevole ... e si è preso una gran fifa .
Anche se all'inizio non aveva ammesso la cazzata , ora credo che l'abbia capita.


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io invece sono più intollerante, anche se sono conscio di non poter avere il controllo assoluto su questo tipo di comportamenti.
> Però sono argomenti non facili da affrontare ....
> Il mio ragazzo anni fa era incappato in un episodio spiacevole ... e si è preso una gran fifa .
> Anche se all'inizio non aveva ammesso la cazzata , ora credo che l'abbia capita.


Non serve a niente obbligare, non tollerare, sopprimere.
Si deve imparare a conviverci se no vivi male tu e lui.
Certo se non sei d’accordo è giusto portare le tue ragioni, ma tanto sai bene che se te la vuole fare te la fa sotto al naso.


----------



## Nono (18 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non serve a niente obbligare, non tollerare, sopprimere.
> Si deve imparare a conviverci se no vivi male tu e lui.
> Certo se non sei d’accordo è giusto portare le tue ragioni, ma tanto sai bene che se te la vuole fare te la fa sotto al naso.


Certo, lo so perfettamente.... però non posso nascondergli la mia disapprovazione


----------



## Carola (18 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Droghe ed alcol.
> 
> Avete avuto episodi?
> Fate prevenzione?
> ...


Io da ragazza qualche  cannetta L ho fumata molto molto poco  ma oltre a rilassarmi non mi fregava di sballarmi
Poi facevo  sport x cui sarà successo davvero 2/3 volte 

mia figlia la grande mai beccata ma so che ha provato e non le ha dato nulla se non sonno e anche lei facendogare / allenamento tutti i week non  ha graduri
Il secondo  pure  ha provato e stessa storia

Mai visti arrivare ne sballati ne ubriachi 
Allegretto il secondo ai 18 della prima ma era con noi che siamo arrivati a fine festa 

il terzo per ora nulla proverà magari anche lui ma vedendo gli altri due che sono ragazzi sani sportivi spero  si fermi lì

 capiterà magari che esagereranno ma ne abbaimo semore parlato con estrema trasparenza cosa che con mia mamma era impossibile x lei era tutto equiparabile all eroina in vena 
Mio padre più sereno e con lui se ne parlava in toni meno drammatici




a me da ragazza girava intorno anche cocaina erano gli anni da hostess salone dell auto motor show feste  a Bologna qualche sfilata del cavolo mansono ambienti dove arriva sempre lo splendido di turno  
Io mai toccato nulla 
Qualche amica si


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Droghe ed alcol.
> 
> Avete avuto episodi?
> Fate prevenzione?
> ...


Si l'ultima


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2022)

Il grande ubriacato pesante a 16 anni. Ospedale. Io disperata e i medici mi guardavano come se fossi un ‘extraterrestre tranquillizzandomi 
Non è più successo. Ha imparato la lezione. Sono passati 8 anni e da qualche  mese ha deciso che bere è da sfigati…mah
Canne si , non d’abitudine ma capita 
Il piccolo 20 anni mai visto ubriaco ma sicuramente ogni tanto beve. Si è fatto una canna ma dice che non ha privato nulla quindi non ha più ripetuto
A me piace bere ogni tanto ma mi sono sempre fermata in tempo. Odio non avere il controllo. Canne mia fatte


----------



## Etta (19 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> a me da ragazza girava intorno anche cocaina erano gli anni da hostess salone dell auto motor show feste  a Bologna qualche sfilata del cavolo mansono ambienti dove arriva sempre lo splendido di turno
> Io mai toccato nulla
> Qualche amica si


Non ti perdi niente.


----------



## Carola (19 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non ti perdi niente.


Immagino temo perdere  contollo


----------



## patroclo (19 Febbraio 2022)

l'ultima volta che ho fumato è stato grazie ad un sequestro a mio figlio ... avevo detto che me ne sarei sbarazzato, non ho detto come  

sono una brutta persona?  

Non sono mai stato contro le canne, quello che ho spiegato a mio figlio è che il danno è l'abitudinarietà e fumare roba di merda, se avessimo tutti sul balcone una piantina ben coltivata e con un thc tranquillo sarebbe un mondo migliore


----------



## Nono (19 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> l'ultima volta che ho fumato è stato grazie ad un sequestro a mio figlio ... avevo detto che me ne sarei sbarazzato, non ho detto come
> 
> sono una brutta persona?
> 
> Non sono mai stato contro le canne, quello che ho spiegato a mio figlio è che il danno è l'abitudinarietà e fumare roba di merda, se avessimo tutti sul balcone una piantina ben coltivata e con un thc tranquillo sarebbe un mondo migliore


Sarà....io ho figli di colleghi che si sono rovinati con le canne. E quando dico rovinati intendo proprio rovinati il cervello. Violenza, capacità di apprendimento.... 
Facciamoci pure un giardinetto in terrazza


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> l'ultima volta che ho fumato è stato grazie ad un sequestro a mio figlio ... avevo detto che me ne sarei sbarazzato, non ho detto come
> 
> sono una brutta persona?
> 
> Non sono mai stato contro le canne, quello che ho spiegato a mio figlio è che il danno è l'abitudinarietà e fumare roba di merda, se avessimo tutti sul balcone una piantina ben coltivata e con un thc tranquillo sarebbe un mondo migliore


Quello che è sbagliato, è quello che fanno gli altri.


----------



## Nono (19 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il grande ubriacato pesante a 16 anni. Ospedale. Io disperata e i medici mi guardavano come se fossi un ‘extraterrestre tranquillizzandomi
> Non è più successo. Ha imparato la lezione. Sono passati 8 anni e da qualche  mese ha deciso che bere è da sfigati…mah
> Canne si , non d’abitudine ma capita
> Il piccolo 20 anni mai visto ubriaco ma sicuramente ogni tanto beve. Si è fatto una canna ma dice che non ha privato nulla quindi non ha più ripetuto
> A me piace bere ogni tanto ma mi sono sempre fermata in tempo. Odio non avere il controllo. Canne mia fatte


La mia grande anni fa ha avuto un periodo dove tornava la sera brilla .... ed era minorenne.
Ho comprato l'alcol test dicendole che la sera al rientro glielo avrei fatto .... non ce n'è mai stato bisogno.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Sarà....io ho figli di colleghi che si sono rovinati con le canne. E quando dico rovinati intendo proprio rovinati il cervello. Violenza, capacità di apprendimento....
> Facciamoci pure un giardinetto in terrazza


Dipende dall’uso
Ne ho parlato con medico di famiglia, psicologica  e farmacista (che mi consigliato di farmi una canna invece che usare ansiolitici) 
Mi hanno confermato che se l’uso è saltuario sono meno dannose di quello che si può credere. 
Ovvio l’ideale sarebbe non farne uso ma io be ero terrorizzata e snob mi stata tranquillizzata da loro


----------



## patroclo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Sarà....io ho figli di colleghi che si sono rovinati con le canne. E quando dico rovinati intendo proprio rovinati il cervello. Violenza, capacità di apprendimento....
> Facciamoci pure un giardinetto in terrazza


Ma lo so, sarei stato incoerente a dire che sono proibizionista a tutto campo, certi discorsi, diciamo più duri e assoluti, si possono fare coi ragazzini che se non gli dici chiaramente di NO lo prendono come un si.
Essendo un po' più grande e con capacità di ragionamento ho preferito essere onesto e ragionarci. Adesso sul mercato c'è roba pesantissima, seppur rientrante tra le droghe leggere, che fa danni enormi a chi ne fa un uso continuativo.
Ma poi mi sembra più interessante capire e discutere della necessità di sballarsi ogni volta che si esce.


----------



## Nono (19 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dipende dall’uso
> Ne ho parlato con medico di famiglia, psicologica  e farmacista (che mi consigliato di farmi una canna invece che usare ansiolitici)
> Mi hanno confermato che se l’uso è saltuario sono meno dannose di quello che si può credere.
> Ovvio l’ideale sarebbe non farne uso ma io be ero terrorizzata e snob mi stata tranquillizzata da loro


Nocciola.... sull'uso terapeutico ci sono diverse correnti di pensieri ed io non ho elementi per difendere l'una o l'altra posizione.
L'uso ludico lo trovo invece pericoloso, soprattutto sugli adolescenti che non hanno il senso della misura.
Proprio mio figlio l'altro giorno, a distanza di tempo dalla fifa che si è preso, mi ha detto: papà,  ma se io devo farmi le canne od ubriacarmi per divertirmi, sono proprio sfigato!


----------



## patroclo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che è sbagliato, è quello che fanno gli altri.


...ecccerto


----------



## Foglia (19 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dipende dall’uso
> Ne ho parlato con medico di famiglia, psicologica  e farmacista (che mi consigliato di farmi una canna invece che usare ansiolitici)
> Mi hanno confermato che se l’uso è saltuario sono meno dannose di quello che si può credere.
> Ovvio l’ideale sarebbe non farne uso ma io be ero terrorizzata e snob mi stata tranquillizzata da loro


Un pò come il mio amico, che mi ha detto che contro l'insonnia il miglior rimedio è una canna al dì, prima di coricarsi la sera   
Non ho seguito il suo consiglio, ma te figurati che è stato più preparato di me nel dirmi che l'unica volta in cui ho "fumato" era stato hashish 
Ho diversi amici che hanno le piantine sul balcone: mi fecero morire dal ridere una volta in cui mi dissero che la loro gatta aveva assaggiato le foglie .

Mio figlio è giovane: già fumando (sigarette) so di dargli un cattivo esempio. Se lo dovessi beccare con una canna gli stacco la testa dal collo.
Poi, ragioniamo. ma prima gli stacco la testa dal collo. Perché è vero che una canna ogni tanto non è certo una tragedia. Ma è anche vero che spessissimo è l'anticamera di ingresso, per i giovani, ad altra roba. E che oggi è maria, domani è hashish, dopodomani vuoi provare qualcosa di sintetico, e arrivi a merda che ti dà la dipendenza.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Nocciola.... sull'uso terapeutico ci sono diverse correnti di pensieri ed io non ho elementi per difendere l'una o l'altra posizione.
> L'uso ludico lo trovo invece pericoloso, soprattutto sugli adolescenti che non hanno il senso della misura.
> Proprio mio figlio l'altro giorno, a distanza di tempo dalla fifa che si è preso, mi ha detto: papà,  ma se io devo farmi le canne od ubriacarmi per divertirmi, sono proprio sfigato!


Invece chi deve avere amanti per stare bene?


----------



## Nono (19 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece chi deve avere amanti per stare bene?


Mica fa male alla salute.... anzi


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ma lo so, sarei stato incoerente a dire che sono proibizionista a tutto campo, certi discorsi, diciamo più duri e assoluti, si possono fare coi ragazzini che se non gli dici chiaramente di NO lo prendono come un si.
> Essendo un po' più grande e con capacità di ragionamento ho preferito essere onesto e ragionarci. Adesso sul mercato c'è roba pesantissima, seppur rientrante tra le droghe leggere, che fa danni enormi a chi ne fa un uso continuativo.
> Ma poi mi *sembra più interessante capire e discutere della necessità di sballars*i ogni volta che si esce.


Però è un problema culturale.
Prima di avere mia figlia abbiamo frequentato una coppia con due figli. Questi bambini li chiamavamo “gli anticoncezionali“ perché erano talmente insopportabili da fa passare l’idea di avere figli. La bambina, dopo cinque minuti di mancanza di attenzione, urlava “mi voglio divertireee!”
Ho avuto mia figlia lo stesso e siamo usciti con loro ancora due o tre volte. 
Eravamo andati allo Zelig e lei rideva in modo così esagerato da distrarre dallo spettacolo.
L‘ultima era stata al mare, dove ci avevano raggiunto. Lui aveva guidato per quelle stradine a una velocità tale che avrebbe ammazzato chiunque ci fosse stato. Fortunatamente non c’era in giro nessuno.
Credo che poi ci fossimo fermati in un bar dove avevano bevuto in modo esagerato (forse già prima).
Ecco non ho visto crescere quei bambini, ma è abbastanza prevedibile che sia stato trasmesso loro una certa idea di divertimento.
Non ci si trova all’improvviso con un adolescente che si diverte usando sostanze. 
Altrove si diceva del valore educativo dello sport, ma ci sono stati sportivi che hanno abusato di alcol e sostanze.
Tantissime persone hanno problemi di peso, ma bisognerebbe capire come si è creato il rapporto consolatorio con il cibo o il suo uso per farsi del male.
Avete visto un po’ di video con protagonisti bambini che girano? Li trovo istruttivi.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Mica fa male alla salute.... anzi


Ribadisco “Quello che è sbagliato, è quello che fanno gli altri.”


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un pò come il mio amico, che mi ha detto che contro l'insonnia il miglior rimedio è una canna al dì, prima di coricarsi la sera
> Non ho seguito il suo consiglio, ma te figurati che è stato più preparato di me nel dirmi che l'unica volta in cui ho "fumato" era stato hashish
> Ho diversi amici che hanno le piantine sul balcone: mi fecero morire dal ridere una volta in cui mi dissero che la loro gatta aveva assaggiato le foglie .
> 
> ...


Ognuno ha le sue dipendenze.
Bisognerebbe non averne o quantomeno poter scegliere. Difficilmente succede. Si comincia a fumare per caso e non si fa caso a cosa.
Si mostrizza ciò che siamo riusciti ad evitare, anche perché ci dà una sensazione di controllo.
Nei confronti dei figli ci sono tante e tali proiezioni e c‘è un coinvolgimento così profondo che tendiamo ad arrabbiarci o essere indulgenti ancor più che verso noi stessi.
E questo vale per noi come per i medici.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Usti...
Io su questi argomenti sono super liberare avendo fatto uso da ragazza sua di canne che di fiumi di alcool...
Sanno che possono provare tranquillamente sia a bere che a fumare...
Mia figlia ha ammesso candidamente che ha provato a fumare un paio di canne...
Io ho in casa della maria...nel caso mi venga la voglia di fumarla....
Ultima canna fatta un paio di anni fa...
Mio marito mai fumato...
Secondo me se i figli capiscono che il provare nei limiti non fa male non avranno mai degli eccessi nell' uso...
Una canna ogni tanto non ha mai fatto male.. così come qualche birra in compagnia...
Tutto sta nelle quantità...
Almeno io la vedo così...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Usti...
> Io su questi argomenti sono super liberare avendo fatto uso da ragazza sua di canne che di fiumi di alcool...
> Sanno che possono provare tranquillamente sia a bere che a fumare...
> Mia figlia ha ammesso candidamente che ha provato a fumare un paio di canne...
> ...


Quello che è sbagliato, è quello che fanno gli altri.


----------



## Lostris (19 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Droghe ed alcol.
> 
> Avete avuto episodi?
> Fate prevenzione?
> ...


I miei sono ancora piccoli.
Credo non saró tollerante, a cominciare dalle sigarette (di cui non sopporto la puzza, il fumo passivo - tralasciamo i danni in termini di salute - sono cresciuta con genitori fumatori e mia madre in particolare sempre attaccata alla sigaretta)

Trovo peraltro che cominciare a fumare oggi sia da deficienti patentati, lì sarei una iena.

Viceversa una canna ogni tanto mi fa meno specie del fumo quotidiano.
Ma appunto, diffido sul senso della misura dei ragazzi, e ho visto e frequentato da ragazza diversi rincoglioniti da canne quotidiane.

Mi spaventano molto le dipendenze. E le considero da deboli. Spero di crescerli abbastanza forti (o che il caso e la fortuna assista) da non caderci.


----------



## Andromeda4 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Nocciola.... sull'uso terapeutico ci sono diverse correnti di pensieri ed io non ho elementi per difendere l'una o l'altra posizione.
> L'uso ludico lo trovo invece pericoloso, soprattutto sugli adolescenti che non hanno il senso della misura.
> Proprio mio figlio l'altro giorno, a distanza di tempo dalla fifa che si è preso, mi ha detto: papà,  ma se io devo farmi le canne od ubriacarmi per divertirmi, sono proprio sfigato!


Sfigato... ecco... la parola chiave. Il non sapere come fare "altrimenti". L'aver bisogno di sballarsi, sia pure ogni tanto (che poi non è certo una scusante, non è come se non si facesse, sennò, appunto, non ce ne sarebbe bisogno), perché da sè non si sanno o non si vogliono trovare risorse e modi per divertirsi. Io ricordo, vicino a casa mia dell'epoca, morì una ragazza di circa 16 anni, per droga. Eroina. Figlia di militare collega di mio padre, molto alto in grado, mi pare un generale o stava per diventarlo. Per dire, borghesi, tranquilli, apparentemente perfetti. Niente garantisce di evitare certe "avventure", nella vita. E sono sicura che anche lei avrà detto "ma che vuoi che faccia, ogni tanto".


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Nocciola.... sull'uso terapeutico ci sono diverse correnti di pensieri ed io non ho elementi per difendere l'una o l'altra posizione.
> L'uso ludico lo trovo invece pericoloso, soprattutto sugli adolescenti che non hanno il senso della misura.
> Proprio mio figlio l'altro giorno, a distanza di tempo dalla fifa che si è preso, mi ha detto: papà,  ma se io devo farmi le canne od ubriacarmi per divertirmi, sono proprio sfigato!


Infatti il problema resta il senso della misura 
Sul farlo perché se no non ci si diverte concordo che sia una cazzata 
L’esempio del farmacista era per spiegarmi che stavo prendendo sostanze più dannose di una canna


----------



## alberto15 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Droghe ed alcol.
> 
> Avete avuto episodi?


No



Nono ha detto:


> Fate prevenzione?


In che senso?
Tu ti sei mai dato una martellata su un dito per capire se ti avrebbe fatto male? Ecco, ti sei risposto




Nono ha detto:


> Fate controlli?


No



Nono ha detto:


> Date il buon esempio?


Mai fumato mai cannato mai drogato, mai bevuto (nel senso di mai bevuto mezzo bicchiere ) Basta come esempio?



Nono ha detto:


> Vi preoccupano i rischi?


Ovvio



Nono ha detto:


> Siete tolleranti?


Fate quello che volete a casa vostra



Nono ha detto:


> Coltivate cannabis in terrazzo?


Per quale motivo esattamente? come pianta ornamentale?


----------



## alberto15 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io invece sono più intollerante, anche se sono conscio di non poter avere il controllo assoluto su questo tipo di comportamenti.
> Però sono argomenti non facili da affrontare ....
> Il mio ragazzo anni fa era incappato in un episodio spiacevole ... e si è preso una gran fifa .
> Anche se all'inizio non aveva ammesso la cazzata , ora credo che l'abbia capita.


tu ti facevi le canne? Se si allora non puoi parlare. Se no allora puoi parlare. 
Se uno compra del fumo di qualsiasi genere e poi va all'ospedale non puo' lamentarsi.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> I miei sono ancora piccoli.
> Credo non saró tollerante, a cominciare dalle sigarette (di cui non sopporto la puzza, il fumo passivo - tralasciamo i danni in termini di salute - sono cresciuta con genitori fumatori e mia madre in particolare sempre attaccata alla sigaretta)
> 
> Trovo peraltro che cominciare a fumare oggi sia da deficienti patentati, lì sarei una iena.
> ...


Ti auguro di riuscirci 
Io ho spiegato, ho minacciato, ho buttato via pacchetti di sigarette trovati per casa 
Poi ho capito che tanto non c’era nulla da fare e mi sono rassegnata 
Dopodiché non passa giorno che non ribadisco che sono due deficienti


----------



## alberto15 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il grande ubriacato pesante a 16 anni. Ospedale. Io disperata e i medici mi guardavano come se fossi un ‘extraterrestre tranquillizzandomi
> Non è più successo. Ha imparato la lezione. Sono passati 8 anni e da qualche  mese ha deciso che bere è da sfigati…mah
> Canne si , non d’abitudine ma capita
> Il piccolo 20 anni mai visto ubriaco ma sicuramente ogni tanto beve. Si è fatto una canna ma dice che non ha privato nulla quindi non ha più ripetuto
> A me piace bere ogni tanto ma mi sono sempre fermata in tempo. Odio non avere il controllo. Canne mia fatte


ma bevi perche' ti piace o per "darti un tono". Bere qualsiasi alcoolico e' come bere la benzina, non so cosa ci troviate: fa semplicemente schifo


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ma bevi perche' ti piace o per "darti un tono". Bere qualsiasi alcoolico e' come bere la benzina, non so cosa ci troviate: fa semplicemente schifo


Io? Mi piace cenare con un buon  vino (al ristorante o cene in casa con gli amici), adoro i miei 10 minuti con un buon amaro con il ghiaccio (è la mia coccola) non tutti i giorni 
Se  mangio pizza bevo birra o non mi gusto la pizza 
Mai ubriacata in vita mia


----------



## Etta (19 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Immagino temo perdere  contollo


Ma nemmeno. Fa proprio schifo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che è sbagliato, è quello che fanno gli altri.


Non ho capito...se consideri sbagliata la mia risposta...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ma bevi perche' ti piace o per "darti un tono". Bere qualsiasi alcoolico e' come bere la benzina, non so cosa ci troviate: fa semplicemente schifo


Ma tu parli di superalcolici?
Il vino è buono.
Il problema è l‘alcol che è dannosissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non ho capito...se consideri sbagliata la mia risposta...


Certo che la considero sbagliata! Non è quello che ho fatto e faccio io 
La mia affermazione ripetuta è che ci sembra giusto e normale il nostro comportamento.
Io sono più morigerata di Alberto. Ovviamente sono inorridita di una madre che dice che ci si può fare le canne.


----------



## Foglia (19 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ma bevi perche' ti piace o per "darti un tono". Bere qualsiasi alcoolico e' come bere la benzina, *non so cosa ci troviate: fa semplicemente schifo*


Bevo abitualmente un pò di vino rosso a pasto. Molto più raramente, una birra. Ancora più raramente, mi concedo un buon grappino (minimo 50 gradi ) dopo mangiato. Ovviamente mi piace


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> La mia grande anni fa ha avuto un periodo dove tornava la sera brilla .... ed era minorenne.
> Ho comprato l'alcol test dicendole che la sera al rientro glielo avrei fatto .... non ce n'è mai stato bisogno.


Ti immagino sulla porta in pigiama e ciabatte ad aspettarla.


----------



## Nono (19 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco “Quello che è sbagliato, è quello che fanno gli altri.”


Ribadisci a vuoto. Mi hai mai visto pronunciarmi sul giusto o sbagliato nel tradire?


----------



## Foglia (19 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io? Mi piace cenare con un buon  vino (al ristorante o cene in casa con gli amici), adoro i miei 10 minuti con un buon amaro con il ghiaccio (è la mia coccola) non tutti i giorni
> Se  mangio pizza bevo birra o non mi gusto la pizza
> Mai ubriacata in vita mia


Io mi sono ubriacata qualche volta. Esperienze 
La più brutta fu una ciucca con la birra (ad una grigliata al mare), ma ricordo anche una "meravigliosa" uscita con un solo cocktail (non ricordo nemmeno più quale).

Oggi bevo solo vino rosso. Il bianco ne basta pochissimo per farmi girare la testa, non ho mai capito il perché ma è così 
E guarda: son riuscita anche a bere (oltre alla mia grappa veneta di 50) anche le temutissime gocce imperiali (come digestivo con una zolletta di zucchero), senza alcuna conseguenza. Sarà perché invece il vino bianco mi dà subito alla testa (ne bastano due dita proprio, eh) che il mio palato non lo apprezza neanche


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io mi sono ubriacata qualche volta. Esperienze
> La più brutta fu una ciucca con la birra (ad una grigliata al mare), ma ricordo anche una "meravigliosa" uscita con un solo cocktail (non ricordo nemmeno più quale).
> 
> Oggi bevo solo vino rosso. Il bianco ne basta pochissimo per farmi girare la testa, non ho mai capito il perché ma è così
> E guarda: son riuscita anche a bere (oltre alla mia grappa veneta di 50) anche le temutissime gocce imperiali (come digestivo con una zolletta di zucchero), senza alcuna conseguenza. Sarà perché invece il vino bianco mi dà subito alla testa (ne bastano due dita proprio, eh) che il mio palato non lo apprezza neanche


Il
Vino bianco lo reggo poco anche io, per altro non Mi piace nemmeno


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che la considero sbagliata! Non è quello che ho fatto e faccio io
> La mia affermazione ripetuta è che ci sembra giusto e normale il nostro comportamento.
> Io sono più morigerata di Alberto. Ovviamente sono inorridita di una madre che dice che ci si può fare le canne.


Ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede ..
Non mi sono mai piaciuti i falsi moralismi ..
Avendone io fatto uso non vedo il motivo di fare il generale ..preferisco sapere cosa fanno quando non sono in casa .


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Io da ragazza frequentavo gente non tanto raccomandabile in quel senso...rollavano le canne in macchina e ho visto un sacco di volte farsi pasticche prima di entrare a ballare...io sinceramente anche avendo sempre a portata di mano cose per sballarmi non l'ho mai fatto...non sono puritana, è solo che quando ero in giro volevo essere lucida e poter scegliere come volevo con chi divertirmi e quando, non trovarmi sballata con qualcuno che si faceva gli affari suoi  senza che io riuscissi a reagire.
Questo mi ha portato a pensare che quello che conta è il nostro cervello...non accetterei mai che una delle mie figlie mi venisse a dire che ha preso qualcosa perché le amiche lo hanno fatto!!! Conoscendo bene la cosa ne ho parlato spesso con la grande appunto dicendole di fare attenzione a quello che potrebbe succederle se non fosse proprio in se....


----------



## Nono (19 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> I miei sono ancora piccoli.
> Credo non saró tollerante, a cominciare dalle sigarette (di cui non sopporto la puzza, il fumo passivo - tralasciamo i danni in termini di salute - sono cresciuta con genitori fumatori e mia madre in particolare sempre attaccata alla sigaretta)
> 
> Trovo peraltro che cominciare a fumare oggi sia da deficienti patentati, lì sarei una iena.
> ...


Ok su tutta la linea


----------



## Nono (19 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> tu ti facevi le canne? Se si allora non puoi parlare. Se no allora puoi parlare.
> Se uno compra del fumo di qualsiasi genere e poi va all'ospedale non puo' lamentarsi.


Mai fatto uso di nessun stupefacente.
Mai ubriacato.
Ho il permesso di parlare vostro onore?


----------



## Nono (19 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ti immagino sulla porta in pigiama e ciabatte ad aspettarla.


Ma lo sai benissimo .... io dormo nudo


----------



## Lostris (19 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ti auguro di riuscirci
> Io ho spiegato, ho minacciato, ho buttato via pacchetti di sigarette trovati per casa
> Poi ho capito che tanto non c’era nulla da fare e mi sono rassegnata
> Dopodiché non passa giorno che non ribadisco che sono due deficienti


So che non potrò obbligarli a non fumare..
Ma di certo in casa non farò entrare una sigaretta. 
Di certo non cambierà un granché, mi rendo conto.. 

Sperèm


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che la considero sbagliata! Non è quello che ho fatto e faccio io
> La mia affermazione ripetuta è che ci sembra giusto e normale il nostro comportamento.
> Io sono più morigerata di Alberto. Ovviamente sono inorridita di una madre che dice che ci si può fare le canne.


E perché mai?
Tutti figli perfetti???
Complimenti ai vs ..
Io e miei non li cambierei per nulla al mondo...
Se proprio vogliamo guardare vanno benissimo (al momento)a scuola e soprattutto la femmina ha mille interessi ..e ha appena concluso il corso per volontaria della croce Rossa ..
Diciamo che avere una madre come me...non è tutta sta rovina?


----------



## alberto15 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu parli di superalcolici?
> Il vino è buono.
> Il problema è l‘alcol che è dannosissimo.


Superalcolici ma anche vino . Avro' bevuto si e no 2 litri in tutta la vita


----------



## Lostris (19 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E perché mai?
> Tutti figli perfetti???
> Complimenti ai vs ..
> Io e miei non li cambierei per nulla al mondo...
> ...


Non essere così egocentrica 

Anche perché qualcuno potrebbe dire che sono così.. _nonostante_ te. 

Sono sempre cauta a distribuire meriti e demeriti se si parla di genitori. 

Lato mio Trovo la coerenza importantissima, negli insegnamenti che si danno. 
Ma il ruolo per me è anche normativo.
Se io da giovane mi son fatta di canne per esempio (così non è, diciamo che ho provato da adulta) non è che non “posso” proibirle o fortemente disincentivarle.
Ma sti cazzi. 
Sono io il genitore e detto la linea, giusta o non giusta possa sembrare, sulla base di ciò che ritengo sia il meglio.

Posso sbagliare? Hai voglia. 
Ma mica siamo in democrazia.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non essere così egocentrica
> 
> Anche perché qualcuno potrebbe dire che sono così.. _nonostante_ te.
> 
> ...


Grazie!
Infatti i mei figli non li ho cresciuti da sola..(non voglio essere ironica...non fraintendermi...hai ragione al 100%...non è mai merito solo di 1 persona...)
Io reputo che ogni genitore debba decidere come crescere i propri figli con regole e limiti...
Io sono per dare la maggiore libertà possibile...spiegando bene cosa succede se si fanno cazzate ..
Io ne sono l esempio...
Le cazzate si pagano sempre...
Ma è altresì importante saper capire cosa fare o meno ..
E non credo che un educazione sui divieti possa sempre andare bene ..
Per esempio ..i miei figli sanno quanto io reputi importante lo studio...e quanto io li sia severa...
Quasi al limite ..lo riconosco...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede ..
> Non mi sono mai piaciuti i falsi moralismi ..
> Avendone io fatto uso non vedo il motivo di fare il generale ..preferisco sapere cosa fanno quando non sono in casa .


Non è obbligatorio essere indulgenti con i figli rispetto ai comportamenti che si sono avuti.
Non credo che tutti coloro che sono usciti dalla dipendenza da eroina o sono stati in galera siano indulgenti con i figli rispetto ai loro  errori. Il punto è se vengono o no considerati errori.
Ma io ho detto cosa fa orrore a me, è dipendente da ciò che ho fatto io.
È questo il senso della mia frase ripetuta. Ma io inorridisco anche vedendo l’allegria con cui vengono assunti alcolici. 
I danni fisici dell’alcol non li nega nessuno, mi pare. Eppure l’indulgenza si vede in chi si è ubriacato. 
Il punto è che non vogliamo condannare noi stessi.
Ma io non credo che sia necessario condannare nessuno, ma riconoscere che certi comportamenti non sono raccomandati. 
Ma vale anche per guidare in modo prudente e attento, anche se qualche incidente l’abbiamo avuto tutti.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> tu ti facevi le canne? Se si allora non puoi parlare. Se no allora puoi parlare.
> Se uno compra del fumo di qualsiasi genere e poi va all'ospedale non puo' lamentarsi.


Quanti ne hai conosciuti che per una canna sono finiti in ospedale?
Quante canne ti sei mai fatto per giudicare chi ne fa uso...?
Non sto dicendo che è corretto bere o fumare fino ad avere delle dipendenze...
Ma ...i figli ...problematici....non sono sempre e solo quelli che si fanno 2 canne in compagnia ..


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> So che non potrò obbligarli a non fumare..
> Ma di certo in casa non farò entrare una sigaretta.
> Di certo non cambierà un granché, mi rendo conto..
> 
> Sperèm


Incrociamo le dite 
I miei le nascondevano in una buca nella mia via


----------



## omicron (19 Febbraio 2022)

Mia figlia ha 4 anni, quindi questi discorsi per me sono ancora lontani
Personalmente bevo poco (non reggo l’alcol), non ho mai fumato un po’ per la puzza e la spesa e un po’ perché ho sempre voluto evitare le dipendenze (avendo avuto esempi in famiglia di come ci si possa ridurre), non mi aspetto che lei si comporti come me ma lo spero


----------



## omicron (19 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Incrociamo le dite
> I miei le nascondevano in una buca nella mia via


Io compravo le sigarette alla mia compagna di classe


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mia figlia ha 4 anni, quindi questi discorsi per me sono ancora lontani
> Personalmente bevo poco (non reggo l’alcol), non ho mai fumato un po’ per la puzza e la spesa e un po’ perché ho sempre voluto evitare le dipendenze (avendo avuto esempi in famiglia di come ci si possa ridurre), non mi aspetto che lei si comporti come me ma lo spero


Con gli anni ho imparato, che imporre, obbligare, vietare, censurare serve solo a far venire loro voglia di fare ciò che viene tolto.
Ho preferito quindi esprimere la mia disapprovazione cercando di capire da cosa deriva il bisogno di fumare Spinelli.
Le risposte che ho ricevuto sono stat le seguenti:
mi toglie l‘ansia dell’interrogazione
mi fa sentire più sereno
al che ho adottato la linea morbida mettendomi al suo livello e provando anche io.
da quella sera mi ha assicurato non aver più toccato del fumo e per tutto l’anno scolastico intervenimmo con calmanti omeopatici prima delle prove a scuola.
siamo stati fiduciosi, abbiamo parlato tanto, e, almeno con lui il risultato è stato ottimo.
ora si sta organizzando per fare il sevizio civile in ambulanza, ieri e’ diventato donatore di sangue come me.
non lo reputo ne meglio né peggio di altri, è un ragazzo normale che ha attraversato un periodo difficile ove ha trovato in uno dei due genitori una specie di complice, quantomeno in quel contesto.
ho voluto tenere un atteggiamento diverso da quello che tenne mio padre con me, ma è stato un mero esperimento.
parrebbe riuscito.
ora deve scegliere l’università, altro dilemma, altro percorso.


----------



## omicron (19 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Con gli anni ho imparato, che imporre, obbligare, vietare, censurare serve solo a far venire loro voglia di fare ciò che viene tolto.
> Ho preferito quindi esprimere la mia disapprovazione cercando di capire da cosa deriva il bisogno di fumare Spinelli.
> Le risposte che ho ricevuto sono stat le seguenti:
> mi toglie l‘ansia dell’interrogazione
> ...


Ovviamente ogni ragazzo ha bisogno di un approccio diverso, io non ho mai sentito il bisogno di ricorrere a sostanze e non ho neanche avuto la curiosità di provare, non ho mai voluto perdere il controllo, non so mia figlia come sarà tra 10 anni e quale sarà l’approccio migliore 
E se io sarò capace di capirlo


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Quanti ne hai conosciuti che per una canna sono finiti in ospedale?
> Quante canne ti sei mai fatto per giudicare chi ne fa uso...?
> Non sto dicendo che è corretto bere o fumare fino ad avere delle dipendenze...
> Ma ...i figli ...problematici....non sono sempre e solo quelli che si fanno 2 canne in compagnia ..


Io conosco chi è finito in psichiatra. I principi attivi (si chiamano così perché attivano i recettori del cervello) gli hanno slatentizzato una psicosi. Non ha parlato per mesi. Poi si è ripreso un po’. Solo un po’.


----------



## Lara3 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Droghe ed alcol.
> 
> Avete avuto episodi?
> Fate prevenzione?
> ...


Niente episodi, si prevenzione, mai usato droghe, mai fumato, mai ubriacata, per ora niente controlli, ma ho un naso da tartufo, tolleranza 0 con le dipendenze e coltivo pomodori nell’orto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io conosco chi è finito in psichiatra. I principi attivi (si chiamano così perché attivano i recettori del cervello) gli hanno slatentizzato una psicosi. Non ha parlato per mesi. Poi si è ripreso un po’. Solo un po’.


Mi spiace ..
Chissà che avrà fumato...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mi spiace ..
> Chissà che avrà fumato...


Canne. Ma non si può sapere cosa ci fosse dentro.
Controlliamo la filiera dei pomodori, ma non delle sostanze.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Canne. Ma non si può sapere cosa ci fosse dentro.
> Controlliamo la filiera dei pomodori, ma non delle sostanze.


Hai ragione...infatti ho spiegato chiaramente ai ragazzi di non fumare roba presa a cazzo in giro... perché c è di tutto purtroppo...
Piuttosto chiedessero...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Hai ragione...infatti ho spiegato chiaramente ai ragazzi di non fumare roba presa a cazzo in giro... perché c è di tutto purtroppo...
> Piuttosto chiedessero...


Sei in contatto diretto con Genny Savastano?


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Droghe ed alcol.
> 
> Avete avuto episodi?
> Fate prevenzione?
> ...


Puoi fare tutti i controlli che vuoi ma alla fine la notte in PS con una figlia in coma ti arriva lo stesso. 
Gli adolescenti sono stati creati per distruggere la rigidità della visione degli adulti e farci uscire dagli schemi a cui appartengo le tue domande.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Dipende dall’uso
> Ne ho parlato con medico di famiglia, psicologica  e farmacista (che mi consigliato di farmi una canna invece che usare ansiolitici)
> Mi hanno confermato che se l’uso è saltuario sono meno dannose di quello che si può credere.
> Ovvio l’ideale sarebbe non farne uso ma io be ero terrorizzata e snob mi stata tranquillizzata da loro


L'uso saltuario non te lo garantisce nessuno. 
E neppure l'esclusività dell'uso delle sole droghe leggere.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Usti...
> Io su questi argomenti sono super liberare avendo fatto uso da ragazza sua di canne che di fiumi di alcool...
> Sanno che possono provare tranquillamente sia a bere che a fumare...
> Mia figlia ha ammesso candidamente che ha provato a fumare un paio di canne...
> ...


I figli guardano ai coetanei per queste cose,  non ai genitori. 
Tu hai questa filosofia, loro... Boh!



Foglia ha detto:


> Io mi sono ubriacata qualche volta. Esperienze
> La più brutta fu una ciucca con la birra (ad una grigliata al mare), ma ricordo anche una "meravigliosa" uscita con un solo cocktail (non ricordo nemmeno più quale).
> 
> Oggi bevo solo vino rosso. Il bianco ne basta pochissimo per farmi girare la testa, non ho mai capito il perché ma è così
> E guarda: son riuscita anche a bere (oltre alla mia grappa veneta di 50) anche le temutissime gocce imperiali (come digestivo con una zolletta di zucchero), senza alcuna conseguenza. Sarà perché invece il vino bianco mi dà subito alla testa (ne bastano due dita proprio, eh) che il mio palato non lo apprezza neanche


Io mi ubriaco 'bene'.
Sì, è capitato,  ma ho una ciucca divertente.
Non divento aggressivo o irascibile e nemmeno depresso, piuttosto perdo le inibizioni e faccio quello che vorrei fare. Mi diverto, mi rilasso. Direi che generalmente mi viene voglia di fare sesso.
Nella vita da sobrio sono sempre in tensione.
Non tutte le ubriacature sono uguali.
Questi cambiamenti sono all'origine del desiderio di sballarsi un po' ogni tanto.
La vita sembra migliore.


----------



## Nono (20 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi ubriaco 'bene'.
> Sì, è capitato,  ma ho una ciucca divertente.
> Non divento aggressivo o irascibile e nemmeno depresso, piuttosto perdo le inibizioni e faccio quello che vorrei fare. Mi diverto, mi rilasso. Direi che generalmente mi viene voglia di fare sesso.
> Nella vita da sobrio sono sempre in tensione.
> ...


Tu hai un problema..... lo sai ....


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Io ho avuto genitori che sono stati sempre molto ermetici su questo tipo di problemi....credo facesse parte della filosofia della loro generazione avere un certo distacco dalla vita dei figli...certi argomenti erano proprio tabù, il discorso droghe come quello sesso o altri che implicavano secondo loro uno stile di vita con proprio conforme al loro ideale...erano condannati e basta, non c'era niente di cui parlare.Questo loro atteggiamento mi ha messo non poco in difficoltà, io ho sempre avuto la concezione che un genitore in genere è la persone che in assoluto vuole solo il tuo bene, mi sarebbe venuto quindi spontaneo rapportarmi con loro quando avevo dei dubbi ma puntualmente mi ritrovavo davanti ad un muro...per questo cerco di avere il più possibile un buon dialogo con le mie figlie...cerco di partire diciamo alla pari senza mettermi in una posizione di superiorità rispetto a loro per cercare di capire il loro modo di pensare usando anche le mie esperienze alla loro età...
Poi ovviamente se vedo che rischiano di farsi veramente male lascio perdere il dialogo e impongo le mie idee ma preferisco che gli errori vengono fatti giusto anche per capire che le testate che possiamo sbattere nelle vita fanno male!!!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> I figli guardano ai coetanei per queste cose,  non ai genitori.
> Tu hai questa filosofia, loro... Boh!


Beh ma intanto sanno ..
Che possono avere un confronto...
E che se in difficoltà possono ...fare un fischio...


----------



## alberto15 (20 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Puoi fare tutti i controlli che vuoi ma alla fine la notte in PS con una figlia in coma ti arriva lo stesso.
> Gli adolescenti sono stati creati per distruggere la rigidità della visione degli adulti e farci uscire dagli schemi a cui appartengo le tue domande.


Dipende dagli adolescenti. Non sono mica tutti dediti a canne alco e droghe varie


----------



## alberto15 (20 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh ma intanto sanno ..
> Che possono avere un confronto...
> E che se in difficoltà possono ...fare un fischio...


Mia figlia mi ha detto: ma anche se volessi provare qualcosa mica te lo dico....e allora di cosa parliamo?


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh ma intanto sanno ..
> Che possono avere un confronto...
> E che se in difficoltà possono ...fare un fischio...


Sicuramente.



alberto15 ha detto:


> Dipende dagli adolescenti. Non sono mica tutti dediti a canne alco e droghe varie


No, certo. 
Ma di questo stiamo parlando.



alberto15 ha detto:


> Mia figlia mi ha detto: ma anche se volessi provare qualcosa mica te lo dico....e allora di cosa parliamo?


Della nostra paura,  più che altro.
Una paura che cerca un metodo per trovare rassicurazioni. 
Ma che, a mio parere, trova spesso solo illusioni. 
I figli, quando si staccano, fanno errori. 
Noi possiamo aiutarli, dopo. Il difficile o l'impossibile è riuscire a farlo prima.



Nono ha detto:


> Tu hai un problema..... lo sai ....


Sono ansioso.


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sono ansioso.


Non credo. Più probabilmente il te stesso reale non ti piace.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io ho avuto genitori che sono stati sempre molto ermetici su questo tipo di problemi....credo facesse parte della filosofia della loro generazione avere un certo distacco dalla vita dei figli...certi argomenti erano proprio tabù, il discorso droghe come quello sesso o altri che implicavano secondo loro uno stile di vita con proprio conforme al loro ideale...erano condannati e basta, non c'era niente di cui parlare.Questo loro atteggiamento mi ha messo non poco in difficoltà, io ho sempre avuto la concezione che un genitore in genere è la persone che in assoluto vuole solo il tuo bene, mi sarebbe venuto quindi spontaneo rapportarmi con loro quando avevo dei dubbi ma puntualmente mi ritrovavo davanti ad un muro...per questo cerco di avere il più possibile un buon dialogo con le mie figlie...cerco di partire diciamo alla pari senza mettermi in una posizione di superiorità rispetto a loro per cercare di capire il loro modo di pensare usando anche le mie esperienze alla loro età...
> Poi ovviamente se vedo che rischiano di farsi veramente male lascio perdere il dialogo e impongo le mie idee ma preferisco che gli errori vengono fatti giusto anche per capire che le testate che possiamo sbattere nelle vita fanno male!!!!


Ma non siete pari. Tu hai almeno venti o trent’anni di più di esperienze e sei la madre, hai avuto, per tutta l’infanzia e poi l’adolescenza, la responsabilità della sua formazione ed educazione e hai stabilito regole e hai trasmesso con le parole e il comportamento la tua visione del mondo che le ha costruito la sua visione (insieme alla scuola e la cultura del tempo) la sua scala di valori. Qualsiasi scelta che compirà dipenderà da questo e comunicherà qualcosa del vostro rapporto.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non credo. Più probabilmente il te stesso reale non ti piace.


Uhm, no. Mi piace. 
Perché non dovrebbe? 
Ma sono ansioso e timido. 
Mi costa sforzo,  molto sforzo, tirare e fuori la mia personalità o essere oggetto di attenzione. 
Questo non significa che non mi piaccia.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Puoi fare tutti i controlli che vuoi ma alla fine la notte in PS con una figlia in coma ti arriva lo stesso.
> Gli adolescenti sono stati creati per distruggere la rigidità della visione degli adulti e farci uscire dagli schemi a cui appartengo le tue domande.
> 
> 
> ...


Dimmi Danny, 
Prima dell’episodio in PS, avevi parlato con tua figlia delle varie dipendenze ?
Perché anche se molti (come mi sembra che riferivi tu, io mi auguro solo pochi casi) nella compagnia di tua figlia usano droghe o alcol , non deve per forza usarle anche lei.
C’era una grande festa che stavano organizzando i compagni di liceo di molte classi ed io dico a mia figlia di andarci. Risposta: non è una festa normale, li finiranno con alcolici e canne. Quindi non ci vado.
Chapeau!
E tieni presente che esce con amici, cena fuori e torna anche a verso le 23 passate.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non siete pari. Tu hai almeno venti o trent’anni di più di esperienze e sei la madre, hai avuto, per tutta l’infanzia e poi l’adolescenza, la responsabilità della sua formazione ed educazione e hai stabilito regole e hai trasmesso con le parole e il comportamento la tua visione del mondo che le ha costruito la sua visione (insieme alla scuola e la cultura del tempo) la sua scala di valori. Qualsiasi scelta che compirà dipenderà da questo e comunicherà qualcosa del vostro rapporto.


Brunetta scusa ma forse mi sono spiegata male...ovvio che non sono alla sua pari!!! Ho detto che cerco di capire il suo punto di vista appunto avendo la mia esperienza da poter usare...provo ad ascoltarla come fossi una quindicenne per poi provare a darle consigli che la possono aiutare a non sbagliare...per intenderci ho sempre messo in chiaro che non siamo amiche!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Brunetta scusa ma forse mi sono spiegata male...ovvio che non sono alla sua pari!!! Ho detto che cerco di capire il suo punto di vista appunto avendo la mia esperienza da poter usare...provo ad ascoltarla come fossi una quindicenne per poi provare a darle consigli che la possono aiutare a non sbagliare...per intenderci ho sempre messo in chiaro che non siamo amiche!


Non ti eri espressa benissimo.
L’empatia nei confronti di un figlio e scontata, altrimenti non sarebbe sopravvissuto.
Non credo proprio che si possa ascoltare un figlio o una figlia come se si fosse una amica.
Da un genitore ci si aspetta altro.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dimmi Danny,
> Prima dell’episodio in PS, avevi parlato con tua figlia delle varie dipendenze ?
> Perché anche se molti (come mi sembra che riferivi tu, io mi auguro solo pochi casi) nella compagnia di tua figlia usano droghe o alcol , non deve per forza usarle anche lei.
> C’era una grande festa che stavano organizzando i compagni di liceo di molte classi ed io dico a mia figlia di andarci. Risposta: non è una festa normale, li finiranno con alcolici e canne. Quindi non ci vado.
> ...


Scusa quanti anni ha tua figlia?


----------



## Lara3 (20 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Scusa quanti anni ha tua figlia?


L’età della figlia di Danny, quasi 17


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei in contatto diretto con Genny Savastano?


Grande!!!
No ma piuttosto che fumarsi la merda che vendono per strada...
Lo chiedi e ti arriva qualcosa di buono!
Non ho chissà che giro...ma una persona dentro il giro giusto si...e che cazzo posso permettermi di vedere se un figlio fa cazzate o meno...
Tempo 2 minuti avrebbe dietro qualcuno che me la riporta a casa per le orecchie!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> L’età della figlia di Danny, quasi 17


E torna alle 23?
Io non ho mai dato orari dopo i 13 anni...,
È vero che sono la mamma che rompe meno sull orario del rientro ..mia figlia me lo dice sempre...
Tanto se devi fare una cazzata la fai alle 2 di pomeriggio...non alle 2 di notte...


----------



## omicron (20 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E torna alle 23?
> Io non ho mai dato orari dopo i 13 anni...,
> È vero che sono la mamma che rompe meno sull orario del rientro ..mia figlia me lo dice sempre...
> Tanto se devi fare una cazzata la fai alle 2 di pomeriggio...non alle 2 di notte...


Io a 17 anni riuscivo a strappare il rientro a mezzanotte con una fatica della madonna


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grande!!!
> No ma piuttosto che fumarsi la merda che vendono per strada...
> Lo chiedi e ti arriva qualcosa di buono!
> Non ho chissà che giro...ma una persona dentro il giro giusto si...e che cazzo posso permettermi di vedere se un figlio fa cazzate o meno...
> Tempo 2 minuti avrebbe dietro qualcuno che me la riporta a casa per le orecchie!


Ho chiesto, perché io non conosco nessuno.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io a 17 anni riuscivo a strappare il rientro a mezzanotte con una fatica della madonna


Appunto è per questo che non rompo con il rientro...
Io ho partorito mia figlia a 29 anni...con me c era una ragazzina di 14 anni che ha fatto lo stesso...
Solo che il padre le imponeva il rientro alle 22...e zio caro...quella trombava alle 14...quindi...se i figli devono fare cazzate le fanno cmq ..
Quindi o gli diamo insegnamenti e responsabilità...oppure passiamo la vita a pregare...
E cmq...non sempre basta ne una ne l altra scelta!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho chiesto, perché io non conosco nessuno.


Appunto ... perché tu hai avuto la fortuna di fare un adolescente normale...
O una vita normale...
Io ho fatto tutte le cazzate possibili...
Ora so come muovermi...
E semplicemente i miei figli sono più responsabili di me alla stessa età...
Basta spiegare loro cosa vuol dire fare cazzate ..e pagarle tutta la vita!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E torna alle 23?
> Io non ho mai dato orari dopo i 13 anni...,
> È vero che sono la mamma che rompe meno sull orario del rientro ..mia figlia me lo dice sempre...
> Tanto *se devi fare una cazzata la fai alle 2 di pomeriggio...non alle 2 di notte*...


Non è proprio così.
Ma non vado oltre. Se no sembra che mi accanisca con te, mi sei pure simpatica.


----------



## omicron (20 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Appunto è per questo che non rompo con il rientro...
> Io ho partorito mia figlia a 29 anni...con me c era una ragazzina di 14 anni che ha fatto lo stesso...
> Solo che il padre le imponeva il rientro alle 22...e zio caro...quella trombava alle 14...quindi...se i figli devono fare cazzate le fanno cmq ..
> Quindi o gli diamo insegnamenti e responsabilità...oppure passiamo la vita a pregare...
> E cmq...non sempre basta ne una ne l altra scelta!


Mi hai fatto venire in mente un mio zio
Anni 70, tutte le mattina passava a prendere la fidanzata e la portava al lavoro, ma la sera lei non poteva uscire, al che mio zio, con là diplomazia che ci contraddistingue disse al futuro suocero “la mattina si è la sera no? ma che hai paura che te la scopo? A me va bene uguale, la mattina ci vedo meglio”


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è proprio così.
> Ma non vado oltre. Se no sembra che mi accanisca con te, mi sei pure simpatica.


Lo so che non ti sono antipatica bruni...anche tu non lo sei a me!
Siamo qua ...su due pianeti diversi...
Magari faccia a faccia sarebbe diverso...
E lo credo veramente!


----------



## Lara3 (20 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E torna alle 23?
> Io non ho mai dato orari dopo i 13 anni...,
> È vero che sono la mamma che rompe meno sull orario del rientro ..mia figlia me lo dice sempre...
> Tanto se devi fare una cazzata la fai alle 2 di pomeriggio...non alle 2 di notte...


Capitato al massimo una volta 23:30. Normalmente torna alle 23.
1) per dormire abbastanza
2) il treno ok, ma a quell’ora non ci sono bus a orari ravvicinati e mi tocca fare da tassista, quindi anche per me.
Non va in discoteca ( non me l’ha mai chiesto), di regola cena con amici o cinema.
Ovviamente non durante la settimana che ha scuola.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Capitato al massimo una volta 23:30. Normalmente torna alle 23.
> 1) per dormire abbastanza
> 2) il treno ok, ma a quell’ora non ci sono bus a orari ravvicinati e mi tocca fare da tassista, quindi anche per me.
> Non va in discoteca, di regola cena con amici o cinema.
> Ovviamente non durante la settimana che ha scuola.


Si ...non hai torto...ma qua hanno organizzato un giro di "taxi" c è sempre qualcuno (adulto serio)che le riporta a casa ..
O qualche amico con la patente ..
Mia figlia esce...torna ..
Disco o non disco...
Non le do paletti...
Farà i 18 a breve.  
Ma ... veramente è sempre stata libera.  
E lei lo sa ..


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Lo so che non ti sono antipatica bruni...anche tu non lo sei a me!
> Siamo qua ...su due pianeti diversi...
> Magari faccia a faccia sarebbe diverso...
> E lo credo veramente!


Io credo che i figli abbiano bisogno di limiti che vanno gradualmente ampliati.
L’ampliamento deve essere adeguato alla maturità che permette di valutare le situazioni, gli altri e le possibili conseguenze. Una tredicenne non è in grado di fare certe valutazioni, ridurre il tempo in cui è pressata dalle altre persone è un modo per aiutarla. 
Non dare limiti, per me, è caricare i ragazzini di responsabilità che non spettano a loro. 
Poi ci sono pure trentacinquenni incapaci, ne conosciamo una, ma non ci si può più fare niente.


----------



## Lostris (20 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Appunto è per questo che non rompo con il rientro...
> Io ho partorito mia figlia a 29 anni...con me c era una ragazzina di 14 anni che ha fatto lo stesso...
> Solo che il padre le imponeva il rientro alle 22...e zio caro...quella trombava alle 14...quindi...se i figli devono fare cazzate le fanno cmq ..
> Quindi o gli diamo insegnamenti e responsabilità...oppure passiamo la vita a pregare...
> E cmq...non sempre basta ne una ne l altra scelta!


Sono d’accordo con te che le cazzate le fanno comunque.
Peró l’orario di rientro lo darò ugualmente.


----------



## omicron (20 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo con te che le cazzate le fanno comunque.
> Peró l’orario di rientro lo darò ugualmente.


L’orario lo darò anch’io ma su una cosa @bravagiulia75 ha ragione, le mie amiche avevano i genitori che le tenevano col collare corto la sera dopo cena, massimo le 23 e le venivano a prendere, quello che combinavano il pomeriggio però non lo consideravano minimamente


----------



## Lara3 (20 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ...non hai torto...ma qua hanno organizzato un giro di "taxi" c è sempre qualcuno (adulto serio)che le riporta a casa ..
> O qualche amico con la patente ..
> Mia figlia esce...torna ..
> Disco o non disco...
> ...


Le varie amiche abitano in varie zone; qualche volta si incontrano da una parte, qualche altra volta nella zona delle altre. Non è fattibile fare taxi a turno. Comunque mai detto di non uscire e mai si è lamentata di non avere libertà.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo tutte e accordo su una cosa ..fare i genitori non è per nulla facile ..


----------



## Nono (20 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grande!!!
> No ma piuttosto che fumarsi la merda che vendono per strada...
> Lo chiedi e ti arriva qualcosa di buono!
> Non ho chissà che giro...ma una persona dentro il giro giusto si...e che cazzo posso permettermi di vedere se un figlio fa cazzate o meno...
> Tempo 2 minuti avrebbe dietro qualcuno che me la riporta a casa per le orecchie!


Sono basito.
Roba buona
L'amico spacciatore
Il giro giusto
L'importante è che ci si droghi bene senza fare cazzate.

Lo sai vero che è un reato penale?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Sono basito.
> Roba buona
> L'amico spacciatore
> Il giro giusto
> ...


Certo...
Ma 
A mai ammesso di usarle sempre.
B mai ammesso di acquistarle..
C ...tu preferisci fumare merda o roba buona..
D dove sei cresciuto?in un convento?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Sono basito.
> Roba buona
> L'amico spacciatore
> Il giro giusto
> ...


PS passa ad arrestarmi....
Dopo aver fatto lo stesso con 3/4 dei tuoi conoscenti


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> PS passa ad arrestarmi....
> Dopo aver fatto lo stesso con 3/4 dei tuoi conoscenti


Questa è una risposta da Etta, però.


----------



## Nono (20 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo...
> Ma
> A mai ammesso di usarle sempre.
> B mai ammesso di acquistarle..
> ...


È inutile che tu te la prenda.
Comprendi il mio stupore nel leggere con quanta leggerezza si parla di compravendita illegale di stupefacenti, dove l'unica preoccupazione è la qualità della pallina.

Per rispondere alle tue domande
C... preferisco non drogarmi 
D .... Milano


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> È inutile che tu te la prenda.
> Comprendi il mio stupore nel leggere con quanta leggerezza si parla di compravendita illegale di stupefacenti, dove l'unica preoccupazione è la qualità della pallina.
> 
> Per rispondere alle tue domande
> ...


Vedi?
Ribadisco “Quello che è sbagliato, è quello che fanno gli altri.”
Ognuno ha una personale esperienza e, in base a quella e agli effetti su di lui, valuta il rischio a breve e lungo termine.
Io ho cercato di superare i miei pregiudizi e ho letto medici esperti.
Quello che considero argomentazioni molto deboli sono i paragoni con altre sostanze legali e soprattutto le richieste di regolamentazione per strappare il commercio alle mafie, come se la criminalità non fosse in grado di offrire immediatamente prodotti più potenti e appetibili.
Si parla comunque di riduzione del danno, non di eliminazione. 
I danni ci sono anche in pane e salame.


----------



## Foglia (20 Febbraio 2022)

A me fa un pò strano la visione di @bravagiulia75 , vale a dire che dubito proprio che arriverei a dire a mio figlio "fuma quella che c'è in casa", o te la procuro io, o giù di lì.
Capisco il rischio che un ragazzo che voglia provare possa finire (peggio) ad acquistare robaccia. Anch'io ho diversi, tra amici e conoscenti, che ne fanno un uso sporadico (ivi compreso l'amico con cui sono andata in vacanza, che vabbé.... mi ha anche detto dove la posso trovare, e avrebbe potuto tranquillamente farmi da contatto), di qui però a mandare mio figlio in giro con l'erba comprata dalla mamma.... mmmmm 

Pensandoci, credo che resterebbe più facile che, beccandolo, gli staccherei la testa dal collo.
Poi, razionalizzerei, mi ricorderei che anch'io ho avuto la voglia di provare (sia pure poco), che avevo la più cara amica, in età adolescenziale, che la sua cannetta il sabato se la faceva, ecc. ecc. Però se lo beccassi sì, gli darei una bella lavata di capo.


----------



## Nono (20 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi?
> Ribadisco “Quello che è sbagliato, è quello che fanno gli altri.”
> Ognuno ha una personale esperienza e, in base a quella e agli effetti su di lui, valuta il rischio a breve e lungo termine.
> Io ho cercato di superare i miei pregiudizi e ho letto medici esperti.
> ...


Ogni tanto ..... condivido la tua posizione. 
Io ho potuto esperenziare sulla pelle di altri ragazzi gli effetti che hanno avuto l'abuso di stupefacenti. E non è questione di roba buona o meno.
Se dovessi scoprire i miei figli farne uso per stare in compagnia o sballarsi, ne sarei fortemente preoccupato. Così come col bere. Cerco di stare molto attento, in equilibrio su quella fune che separa ribellione da controllo.
Io desidererei che non avessero bisogno di perdere il controllo per potersi divertire. Lavorerei su quello.

In merito al tuo "Quello che è sbagliato, è quello che fanno gli altri.” qui sbagli tu.
Non puoi generalizzare.
Io sbaglio, continuo a sbagliare, non ne vado certo fiero, ma lo ammetto. 
Su certi comportamenti il dito lo punto su di me.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una risposta da Etta, però.


E appunto ...ma dato...a chi...come risposta?e daiiii


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> È inutile che tu te la prenda.
> Comprendi il mio stupore nel leggere con quanta leggerezza si parla di compravendita illegale di stupefacenti, dove l'unica preoccupazione è la qualità della pallina.
> 
> Per rispondere alle tue domande
> ...


Va bene...
Ci rinuncio...
Con te è come sparare sul...nulla?
Hai sempre ragione tu...
Chi sei?


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dimmi Danny,
> Prima dell’episodio in PS, avevi parlato con tua figlia delle varie dipendenze ?
> Perché anche se molti (come mi sembra che riferivi tu, io mi auguro solo pochi casi) nella compagnia di tua figlia usano droghe o alcol , non deve per forza usarle anche lei.
> C’era una grande festa che stavano organizzando i compagni di liceo di molte classi ed io dico a mia figlia di andarci. Risposta: non è una festa normale, li finiranno con alcolici e canne. Quindi non ci vado.
> ...


Sempre parlato e affrontato il problema. 
Come mentono le mogli, anche i figli gestiscono un proprio spazio personale. 
Quella festa dove andò mia figlia era fatta di ragazze irreprensibili, classiche brave ragazze borghesi e locale del centro. 
Poi a un certo punto è scattato qualcosa che nessuno poteva prevedere.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Scusa quanti anni ha tua figlia?


15


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> 15


Ok è ancora relativamente piccola...
Ma tu Danny sei più sgamato di me...


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E torna alle 23?
> Io non ho mai dato orari dopo i 13 anni...,
> È vero che sono la mamma che rompe meno sull orario del rientro ..mia figlia me lo dice sempre...
> Tanto se devi fare una cazzata la fai alle 2 di pomeriggio...non alle 2 di notte...


Non so dove tu viva ma non è assolutamente vero. 
Di notte le persone in giro, soprattutto dopo una certa ora,  non sono le stesse.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non so dove tu viva ma non è assolutamente vero.
> Di notte le persone in giro, soprattutto dopo una certa ora,  non sono le stesse.


E dove immagini che vivi Danny?
Sugli unicorni?
In provincia di Milano


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me fa un pò strano la visione di @bravagiulia75 , vale a dire che dubito proprio che arriverei a dire a mio figlio "fuma quella che c'è in casa", o te la procuro io, o giù di lì.
> Capisco il rischio che un ragazzo che voglia provare possa finire (peggio) ad acquistare robaccia. Anch'io ho diversi, tra amici e conoscenti, che ne fanno un uso sporadico (ivi compreso l'amico con cui sono andata in vacanza, che vabbé.... mi ha anche detto dove la posso trovare, e avrebbe potuto tranquillamente farmi da contatto), di qui però a mandare mio figlio in giro con l'erba comprata dalla mamma.... mmmmm
> 
> Pensandoci, credo che resterebbe più facile che, beccandolo, gli staccherei la testa dal collo.
> Poi, razionalizzerei, mi ricorderei che anch'io ho avuto la voglia di provare (sia pure poco), che avevo la più cara amica, in età adolescenziale, che la sua cannetta il sabato se la faceva, ecc. ecc. Però se lo beccassi sì, gli darei una bella lavata di capo.


La cosa è complessa. Primo, perché gli altri sono i coetanei. Ciòe il pusher è sempre l'amico che si va a rifornire. 
Non vai direttamente dal pusher di quartiere, ecco.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E dove immagini che vivi Danny?
> Sugli unicorni?
> In provincia di Milano


Idem.
Per cui,  sai cosa intendo.
Di notte nei Ps pediatrici, specie il sabato,  c'è overbooking. Di giorno no.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Idem.
> Per cui,  sai cosa intendo.


Io Danny ci sono cresciuta ...
Con eroina e tutto il resto ...ma sono più piccola di te . 
Ma ho visto ...la devastazione...che fa la droga presa a cazzo.. 
Non bisogna drogarsi...
La droga fa male...
Cazzo questo è innegabile. .
4 canne no...non fanno male...
La droga leggera se usata bene ..non fa male


----------



## Lara3 (20 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Idem.
> Per cui,  sai cosa intendo.
> Di notte nei Ps pediatrici, specie il sabato,  c'è overbooking. Di giorno no.


Ma ti ha spiegato cosa è successo quella sera e come si è arrivato a tanto?


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io Danny ci sono cresciuta ...
> Con eroina e tutto il resto ...ma sono più piccola di te .
> Ma ho visto ...la devastazione...che fa la droga presa a cazzo..
> Non bisogna drogarsi...
> ...


Beh, la mia generazione è stata devastata. Ho vissuto in un quartiere in cui quasi tutti i ragazzi si facevano di eroina.
Conosco la differenza.
Le canne sono molto diffuse tra i ragazzi così come l'alcol, ma io le siringhe le vedo ancora in giro da me.
C'è distanza tra le cose,  comunque. Due mondi separati.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ogni tanto ..... condivido la tua posizione.
> Io ho potuto esperenziare sulla pelle di altri ragazzi gli effetti che hanno avuto l'abuso di stupefacenti. E non è questione di roba buona o meno.
> Se dovessi scoprire i miei figli farne uso per stare in compagnia o sballarsi, ne sarei fortemente preoccupato. Così come col bere. Cerco di stare molto attento, in equilibrio su quella fune che separa ribellione da controllo.
> *Io desidererei che non avessero bisogno di perdere il controllo per potersi divertire. Lavorerei su quello*.
> ...


Il punto è il grassetto.
Certamente trovi giusto quello che fai come genitore, anche se non sei indulgente nei confronti dei tuoi sbagli.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, la mia generazione è stata devastata. Ho vissuto in un quartiere in cui quasi tutti i ragazzi si facevano di eroina.
> Conosco la differenza.
> Le canne sono molto diffuse tra i ragazzi così come l'alcol, ma io le siringhe le vedo ancora in giro da me.
> C'è distanza tra le cose,  comunque. Due mondi separati.


Quindi siamo cresciuti con gli stessi fantasmi...
Io preferisco dire ai miei figli che di merda si muore...
Ma le canne non hanno mai ucciso nessuno ..
Da una canna ad alla merda in vena ci passa un mondo ..


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma ti ha spiegato cosa è successo quella sera e come si è arrivato a tanto?


Sì.
Autodistruzione. L'alcol manda in down dopo un po' in soggetti già predisposti  e subentra una dinamica che ti  fa desiderare di ucciderti.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E appunto ...ma dato...a chi...come risposta?e daiiii


Io credo che tutti commettiamo degli errori. 
Siamo qui, almeno io lo sono, per conoscere altri punti di vista. Tu sai benissimo che il tuo non è unanimemente condiviso.
Non capisco perché ti risenti delle critiche.
Non le vuoi? Non dare materiale per poter essere criticato.
Io poi sono più permalosa di te e chi mi offende lo ignoro.
Rischio di non rispondere più a nessuno


----------



## Foglia (20 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La cosa è complessa. Primo, perché gli altri sono i coetanei. Ciòe il pusher è sempre l'amico che si va a rifornire.
> Non vai direttamente dal pusher di quartiere, ecco.


Oh. Io spero di riuscirgli a dare un "bene" e un "male" sufficientemente strutturato per capire di non fare certe cazzate   
Fumare marjuana non è certo la fine del mondo, però è innegabile che possa essere l'anticamera per ben altra roba. Che dire? oggi, l'informazione c'è. Spero che mio figlio (che è un pò un "pistola" anche adesso, per certe cose, ma è molto, molto saggio, per la sua età  ) abbia un domani sufficiente testa sulle spalle per capire che esistono LIMITI. Poi ripeto: ho comunque provato qualche tiro, mi è capitato di tornare a casa (o esser fuori) ubriaca (3-4 volte, eh), mai però di mettermi al volante brilla  , quindi qualche cazzata l'ho comunque fatta. Non mi aspetto che non possa capitare anche a lui. Però.... ho un ricordo, piuttosto triste, di una ragazzina (finì sulla cronaca di Milano) cui hanno dovuto trapiantare il fegato per mezza - dicasi mezza - pasticca di ecstasy  pigliata in discoteca. Era amica di un'amica, un pò più "piccola" di me (eravamo giovani). Non so se sia ancora viva, ma quello sbaglio lo pagò molto caro. Non era una "tossica", fece solo una cazzata 
E ancora il ricordo di un'altra, questa la conoscevo bene, finita in comunità. Ha avuto danni neurologici, aveva iniziato con le canne (ricordo che la provai insieme a lei  ). Non dettaglio troppo: ma tra furti nella Milano bene, furti (anche a me), e il furto della macchina di sua madre, stava parecchio inguaiata. Ragazzina bravissima eh, una come tante, che man mano era entrata in un bruttissimo vortice. Ricordo la sensazione, in parte di dissociazione (ero anche incazzata nera, perché ha rubato anche a me  ) e in parte poi di dispiacere. Anche un pò di sollievo quando (dopo un periodo tra riformatorio, istituti, e comunità) la rividi, e sembrava un'altra. Spero per lei che abbia capito


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che tutti commettiamo degli errori.
> Siamo qui, almeno io lo sono, per conoscere altri punti di vista. Tu sai benissimo che il tuo non è unanimemente condiviso.
> Non capisco perché ti risenti delle critiche.
> Non le vuoi? Non dare materiale per poter essere criticato.
> ...


Io non ne risento delle critiche .
Infatti do materiale per poter essere criticata


----------



## Nono (20 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto è il grassetto.
> Certamente trovi giusto quello che fai come genitore, se non sei indulgenti nei confronti dei tuoi sbagli.


Figurati. Come ho già scritto da qualche parte ho avuto anch'io episodi in casa. Non ho usato coercizione  ho lavorato per far comprendere che stavano facendo delle cazzate.
Non c'entra niente, ma io ho esperienza d'insegnamento dello sport ai bambini, ed una cosa che ho imparato è che i giovani hanno un disperato bisogno di regole. Le combattono, ma poi te ne sono riconoscenti.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Figurati. Come ho già scritto da qualche parte ho avuto anch'io episodi in casa. Non ho usato coercizione  ho lavorato per far comprendere che stavano facendo delle cazzate.
> Non c'entra niente, ma io ho esperienza d'insegnamento dello sport ai bambini, ed una cosa che ho imparato è che i giovani hanno un disperato bisogno di regole. Le combattono, ma poi te ne sono riconoscenti.


Aggiungerei:
I ragazzi hanno bisogno di regole giuste e di adulti che le applichino a sé stessi,  proponendosi come modelli autorevoli.
E vincenti.
Se vogliamo guardare, il successo delle religioni monoteistiche parte da questo.


----------



## Nono (20 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Va bene...
> Ci rinuncio...
> Con te è come sparare sul...nulla?
> Hai sempre ragione tu...
> Chi sei?


Che domanda  ..... la narcotici


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Che domanda  ..... la narcotici


Ok...
Scendo...
... arrestami..


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Figurati. Come ho già scritto da qualche parte ho avuto anch'io episodi in casa. Non ho usato coercizione  ho lavorato per far comprendere che stavano facendo delle cazzate.
> Non c'entra niente, ma io ho esperienza d'insegnamento dello sport ai bambini, ed una cosa che ho imparato è che i *giovani hanno un disperato bisogno di regole*. Le combattono, ma poi te ne sono riconoscenti.


Sì. È contenimento, è avere una mappa per sapere dove andare.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sempre parlato e affrontato il problema.
> Come mentono le mogli, anche i figli gestiscono un proprio spazio personale.
> Quella festa dove andò mia figlia era fatta di ragazze irreprensibili, classiche brave ragazze borghesi e locale del centro.
> Poi a un certo punto è scattato qualcosa che nessuno poteva prevedere.


Sembra a me oppure con il fatto delle classiche brave ragazze borghesi vuoi ridimensionare l’accaduto ?
Sono finite tutte in PS ?


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sembra a me oppure con il fatto delle classiche brave ragazze borghesi vuoi ridimensionare l’accaduto ?
> Sono finite tutte in PS ?


No voglio dire che ricondurre tutto a stereotipi ti porta lontano dal capire che tutto può accadere in qualsiasi circostanza.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sembra a me oppure con il fatto delle classiche brave ragazze borghesi vuoi ridimensionare l’accaduto ?
> Sono finite tutte in PS ?


A me sembra solo che abbia evidenziato che non era una situazione prevedibile. In quanto con ragazze conosciute in zona sicura e orario accettabile.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> No voglio dire che ricondurre tutto a stereotipi ti porta lontano dal capire che tutto può accadere in qualsiasi circostanza.


Ma la compagnia come stava ? Anche le altre avevano bevuto troppo ?
Adesso come sta tua figlia?
Spero meglio…stalle vicino. 
Secondo me era una richiesta d’aiuto. Rivolta a voi.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma la compagnia come stava ? Anche le altre avevano bevuto troppo ?


Serata alcolica decisa tra ragazze. Il limite di tolleranza è individuale.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Serata alcolica decisa tra ragazze. Il limite di tolleranza è individuale.


Ma non chiedono i documenti per vendere l’alcol?
Hai detto che erano in un locale se ricordo bene.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma non chiedono i documenti per vendere l’alcol?
> Hai detto che erano in un locale se ricordo bene.


Hanno fatto comprare bottiglie che hanno consumato all'esterno.
Dentro al locale cocktail poco alcolici.
Non chiedono i documenti in molti locali, comunque.


----------



## Warlock (21 Febbraio 2022)

Io come hobby produco birra e distillo Whisky (anzi meglio chiamarlo moonshine). Mio figlio è come tutti gli adolescenti, devono fare il contrario dei genitori e questo va a mio vantaggio, perchè non fuma sigarette e non ha mai toccato un goccio d'alcool (a volte devo "costringerlo" a bere una birra quando mangiamo la pizza)
L'unica cosa che mi ha chiesto è se al 18 compleanno (fra pochi mesi), potevamo farci una canna insieme. Estremamente responsabile ( o nerd come lo definisco bonariamente) sono contento che me l'abbia chiesto così so di poterlo "istruire" su benefici e eventuali negatività e problematiche. Insomma preferisco se le faccia con me che non fuori con gente che non conosco.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Io come hobby produco birra e distillo Whisky (anzi meglio chiamarlo moonshine). Mio figlio è come tutti gli adolescenti, devono fare il contrario dei genitori e questo va a mio vantaggio, perchè non fuma sigarette e non ha mai toccato un goccio d'alcool (a volte devo "costringerlo" a bere una birra quando mangiamo la pizza)
> L'unica cosa che mi ha chiesto è se al 18 compleanno (fra pochi mesi), potevamo farci una canna insieme. Estremamente responsabile ( o nerd come lo definisco bonariamente) sono contento che me l'abbia chiesto così so di poterlo "istruire" su benefici e eventuali negatività e problematiche. Insomma preferisco se le faccia con me che non fuori con gente che non conosco.


Scusa eh, ma


----------



## Warlock (21 Febbraio 2022)

@Brunetta , vuoi la schietta verità? Io fumo solo per rilassarmi e dormire meglio, di solito quando tutta la famiglia va a dormire, mi faccio la mia micro cannetta e mi addormento beato. Io riesco a trasmettere amore a mia moglie ma non sono mai riuscito ad entrare in empatia con mio figlio. Quando sono fumato invece sono tutto un peace and love. Lui lo ha capito e a volte entra in camera e ci abbracciamo a lungo. Molte volte arriva e fa qualche faccia strana e mi fa venire la ridarella che poi contagia anche lui e iniziamo a saltare sul letto cronometrando in quanto tempo riusciamo a svegliare MADRE. Secondo me lui ha visto il bello della cannabis e ha chiesto di provare insieme.


----------



## ivanl (21 Febbraio 2022)

Mio figlio parla con disprezzo dei suoi compagni che, quando si trovano per una pizza, arrivano gia' sbronzi e poi vanno portati a casa a braccia. So che lui beve al massimo un paio di birre, per quanto a casa le eviti perchè le cosa gasate non gli piacciono, per compagnia. Non ho  obiezioni a fargli provare vino od altri alcolici, così è consapevole di cosa beve e degli effetti. Fumo, qualsiasi, non è tollerato ma, per fortuna, lui è controllato/nte anche più di me e quindi evita le situazioni in cui non può avere questo controllo; ma sa che, se così non fosse, gli toglierei la pelle a strisce e perderebbe qualsivoglia libertà


----------



## Lostris (21 Febbraio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> @Brunetta , vuoi la schietta verità? Io fumo solo per rilassarmi e dormire meglio, di solito quando tutta la famiglia va a dormire, mi faccio la mia micro cannetta e mi addormento beato. Io riesco a trasmettere amore a mia moglie ma non sono mai riuscito ad entrare in empatia con mio figlio. Quando sono fumato invece sono tutto un peace and love. Lui lo ha capito e a volte entra in camera e ci abbracciamo a lungo. Molte volte arriva e fa qualche faccia strana e mi fa venire la ridarella che poi contagia anche lui e iniziamo a saltare sul letto cronometrando in quanto tempo riusciamo a svegliare MADRE. Secondo me lui ha visto il bello della cannabis e ha chiesto di provare insieme.


Quindi tu riesci a instaurare un rapporto con tuo figlio solo quando sei sotto effetto di sostanze stupefacenti?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quindi tu riesci a instaurare un rapporto con tuo figlio solo quando sei sotto effetto di sostanze stupefacenti?


Grazie. Io ero ancora con le dita paralizzate.


----------



## Warlock (21 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quindi tu riesci a instaurare un rapporto con tuo figlio solo quando sei sotto effetto di sostanze stupefacenti?


Può sembrare brutto ma è così. Non dico che non abbiamo un rapporto, ma come con tutti gli adolescenti è conflittuale. Lui sa che quando sono in "relax" può lasciarsi andare e non recitare sempre la parte del figlio bastian contrario. Almeno con me, con MADRE è sempre rose e fiori


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2022)

“Attività e iniziative di prevenzione devono trovare massima diffusione a livello di popolazione mirando alla diffusione di informazioni cruciali per la salute:

non esistono livelli sicuri di consumo di alcol, anche un basso livello di consumo di alcol può provocare il cancro
tutti i tipi di bevande alcoliche sono collegati al cancro essendo l’alcol (etanolo) il principale cancerogeno
il consumo di alcol è causa di numerosi tipi di cancro ed è associato a un aumentato rischio di numerose malattie non trasmissibili
nel mondo, l'alcol è responsabile di quasi 3 milioni di decessi ogni anno e nella Regione europea è responsabile di circa 2545 morti ogni giorno.
In Europa, solo nel 2018, circa 180.000 casi e 92.000 decessi per cancro sono stati causati dall'alcol. Il consumo di alcol ha causato circa 45.500 casi di cancro al seno nelle donne di cui 12.100 decessi, e circa 59.200 casi di cancro del colon-retto in donne e uomini di cui 28.200 decessi.
Non esistono quantità sicure di consumo di alcolici, il rischio zero per il cancro è legato all’astensione dalle bevande alcoliche. È questo il messaggio cardine del Codice Europeo contro il Cancro”










						Alcol e cancro: l’OMS sollecita azioni politiche necessarie per ridurre i tumori causati dall’alcol
					





					www.epicentro.iss.it


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Può sembrare brutto ma è così. Non dico che non abbiamo un rapporto, ma come con tutti gli adolescenti è conflittuale. Lui sa che quando sono in "relax" può lasciarsi andare e non recitare sempre la parte del figlio bastian contrario. Almeno con me, con MADRE è sempre rose e fiori


Il problema sei tu, non lui.
Anche perché tu dovresti essere l’adulto.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2022)

“Gli studi scientifici più accreditati hanno dimostrato da anni che la cannabis è una sostanza psicoattiva, neurotossica e pericolosa per la salute mentale e fisica propria ed altrui. I danni maggiori sono quelli derivanti dall'uso precoce (adolescenziale) di questa sostanza nel momento in cui il cervello si trova nella delicata fase di sviluppo e maturazione celebrale che termina dopo i 21 anni.”






						Varianti CANNABIS e DANNI alla SALUTE
					

Roma, Marzo 2014 - Rassegna iconografica sulle nuove tipologie di cannabis e delle modalità di coltivazione intensiva




					www.politicheantidroga.gov.it


----------



## Carola (21 Febbraio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Può sembrare brutto ma è così. Non dico che non abbiamo un rapporto, ma come con tutti gli adolescenti è conflittuale. Lui sa che quando sono in "relax" può lasciarsi andare e non recitare sempre la parte del figlio bastian contrario. Almeno con me, con MADRE è sempre rose e fiori


Cioè lui sa che sei sei fuso sei più predisposto verso di lui ?
Ma scusa nn è un bel messaggio e anche kui potrebbe pensare che quella sia la soluzione x affrontare le cose 
Ma almeno non dirglielo


----------



## Warlock (21 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema sei tu, non lui.
> Anche perché tu dovresti essere l’adulto.


Abbiamo due caratteri opposti. Due concezioni di vita differenti. Lui è un ragazzo fantastico, responsabile, intelligente, va bene a scuola, mai dato un problema. Io sono sempre stato la pecora nera della famiglia, casini in adolescenza, casini a scuola per la condotta. Il carattere è quello che è, lo puoi migliorare ma non cambiare. Probabilmente io non riesco a comprendere appieno lui e lo stesso lui con me. Abbiamo trovato punti di unione, uno è quello che tanto stigmatizzate, l'alto è quando durante il weekend facciamo lunghi giri in moto. E poi c'è MADRE che smussa gli estremi dei nostri caratteri e ci avvicina l'un l'altro.


----------



## Warlock (21 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Cioè lui sa che sei sei fuso sei più predisposto verso di lui ?
> Ma scusa nn è un bel messaggio e anche kui potrebbe pensare che quella sia la soluzione x affrontare le cose
> Ma almeno non dirglielo


Guarda che ormai è quasi maggiorenne, non è uno stupido. Penso che lui sia "in competizione" con me, essendo io estroverso e casinista  e lui, avendo preso da MADRE, molto più razionale ed introverso. Credo anche che, quando mi vede in relax, inconsciamente non abbia bisogno di dimostrare a se stesso di essere ancora in competizione, in quel momento, e si lascia andare a gesti d'affetto e complicità che io ricambio con molta gioia.
Se la cosa accade in altri momenti cioè lo cerco e lo abbraccio, durante la giornata, lo vedo in imbarazzo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Abbiamo due caratteri opposti. Due concezioni di vita differenti. Lui è un ragazzo fantastico, responsabile, intelligente, va bene a scuola, mai dato un problema. Io sono sempre stato la pecora nera della famiglia, casini in adolescenza, casini a scuola per la condotta. Il carattere è quello che è, lo puoi migliorare ma non cambiare. Probabilmente io non riesco a comprendere appieno lui e lo stesso lui con me. Abbiamo trovato punti di unione, uno è quello che tanto stigmatizzate, l'alto è quando durante il weekend facciamo lunghi giri in moto. E poi c'è MADRE che smussa gli estremi dei nostri caratteri e ci avvicina l'un l'altro.


Mi è incomprensibile come la presenza dei figli non sia una motivazione sufficiente per diventare una persona migliore.
Consiglio anche a te la lettura o la visione del film tratto dal libro Il Buio Oltre la Siepe.


----------



## omicron (21 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi è incomprensibile come la presenza dei figli non sia una motivazione sufficiente per diventare una persona migliore.
> Consiglio anche a te la lettura o la visione del film tratto dal libro Il Buio Oltre la Siepe.


brunetta non ti stupire, il marito di una mia amica veniva legato al  tavolo dalla madre quando lei aveva da farsi i fatti suoi e ha iniziato a parlare col padre intorno ai 18 anni


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> brunetta non ti stupire, il marito di una mia amica veniva legato al  tavolo dalla madre quando lei aveva da farsi i fatti suoi e ha iniziato a parlare col padre intorno ai 18 anni


Va be’, ma quel caso è da abusi ed è molto grave. Quello che è stupefacente è che il figlio abbia una vita normale (se ce l’ha).


----------



## omicron (21 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va be’, ma quel caso è da abusi ed è molto grave. Quello che è stupefacente è che il figlio abbia una vita normale (se ce l’ha).


sì lui ha una vita normale ed è anche molto equilibrato, la sorella no


----------



## Warlock (21 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi è incomprensibile come la presenza dei figli non sia una motivazione sufficiente per diventare una persona migliore.
> Consiglio anche a te la lettura o la visione del film tratto dal libro Il Buio Oltre la Siepe.


Ma chi ha detto che non sia diventato una persona migliore? Ho detto solo che abbiamo due caratteri diametralmente opposti. Io sono solare, lui è chiuso come era sua madre alla stessa età. Non posso mica costringerlo ad abbracciarmi se lui si sente in imbarazzo. Se lui riesce a esternare i suoi sentimento quando sono in relax, prendo quello che riesco cercando di fargli sentire che lo amo.
Non è che siamo tutti uguali. Magari voi disapprovate quello che faccio, ma credo di aver tirato su un figlio con valori importanti. Se poi guardo gli amici che ha intorno, non mi pento di essere il genitore che sono.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Ma chi ha detto che non sia diventato una persona migliore? Ho detto solo che abbiamo due caratteri diametralmente opposti. Io sono solare, lui è chiuso come era sua madre alla stessa età. Non posso mica costringerlo ad abbracciarmi se lui si sente in imbarazzo. Se lui riesce a esternare i suoi sentimento quando sono in relax, prendo quello che riesco cercando di fargli sentire che lo amo.
> Non è che siamo tutti uguali. Magari voi disapprovate quello che faccio, ma credo di aver tirato su un figlio con valori importanti. Se poi guardo gli amici che ha intorno, non mi pento di essere il genitore che sono.


Ma non è che lui si sente a suo agio solo quando è rilassato dopo una canna (cosa che a me come madre farebbe veramente interrogare su me stessa) ma quando TU sei rilassato.
Quindi TU appari a lui aggressivo e imprevedibile, se TU non ti fai una canna.
È una cosa talmente grave che non volerla vedere è un altro segno di un problema.
Quando avevo quindici anni ero spesso nervosa, al punto di avere gravi problemi di stomaco (digerisco praticamente anche i sassi). Il medico mi aveva diagnosticato un mal di stomaco nervoso e mi aveva prescritto valium e ansiolin al bisogno .
Dopo qualche mese mi sono scocciata di vedere dipendere il mio umore da farmaci. Ho smesso di prendere gli ansiolitici. La cosa buffa è che ho usato consapevolmente un placebo: pastigliette alla menta.
Se ho fatto questo ragionamento a quindici anni, solo per me stessa, credo che si possa fare da adulto, per i figli.


----------



## Warlock (21 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è che lui si sente a suo agio solo quando è rilassato dopo una canna (cosa che a me come madre farebbe veramente interrogare su me stessa) ma quando TU sei rilassato.
> Quindi TU appari a lui aggressivo e imprevedibile, se TU non ti fai una canna.
> È una cosa talmente grave che non volerla vedere è un altro segno di un problema.
> Quando avevo quindici anni ero spesso nervosa, al punto di avere gravi problemi di stomaco (digerisco praticamente anche i sassi). Il medico mi aveva diagnosticato un mal di stomaco nervoso e mi aveva prescritto valium e ansiolin al bisogno .
> ...


Ok comprendo il tuo punto di vista, vedrò come posso lavorarci su


----------



## desire.vodafone (12 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Un tre anni fa trovai della Maria in tasca a mio figlio. Il dramma lo ha fatto mia moglie. Io che non sono nemmeno capace di accendere la sigaretta, ho preferito parlargliene, e Chiedergli se sarebbe stato d’accordo a farci una canna insieme.
> E così di nascosto da mia moglie un venerdì siamo Usciti io e lui che l’ha …rollata…e ne abbiamo fumata una in due.
> Io tutto sto sballo mica lo provai, so solo che mi venne una fame mostruosa e dopo la canna andammo al Mc.
> Lui idem.
> ...


Sei un grande,


----------



## desire.vodafone (12 Maggio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> l'ultima volta che ho fumato è stato grazie ad un sequestro a mio figlio ... avevo detto che me ne sarei sbarazzato, non ho detto come
> 
> sono una brutta persona?
> 
> Non sono mai stato contro le canne, quello che ho spiegato a mio figlio è che il danno è l'abitudinarietà e fumare roba di merda, se avessimo tutti sul balcone una piantina ben coltivata e con un thc tranquillo sarebbe un mondo migliore



Leggendo i commenti capisco che ciò che sto per scrivere potrà sconvolgere (più di fumarsi una canna) molte persone qui dentro.

Premetto che sono laureato, ho un secondo diploma triennale, parlo inglese. Questo per dire che ok non sarò un genio, ma nemmeno uno psicopatico analfabeta. Da sempre sportivo e per ora, nonostante tutte le avversità della vita, mentalmente sano.
Inoltre ho sempre mangiato pulito, bevo pochissimo alcool. Non fumo tabacco.

Al contrario di molti amici coetanei over 40 che abisano da decenni delle sostanze sopra menzionate. Oggi obesi e fuori forma.

Dall'età di circa 16 anni fumo regolarmente. Ammetto che i primi periodi fumavo robaccia, sicuramente tossica  oggi solo erba di campo naturale. Biologica 

Sto benone.

Conoscendo il mondo delle droghe... Eh si da ragazzino ho provato alcool, lsd, funghi, cocaina, estasi ... Tutta merda, quelle cose ti segnano e ti logorano dentro.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Maggio 2022)

Ma per funghi intendi i porcini con cui faccio il risotto?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2022)

E smetti quando vuoi


----------



## perplesso (12 Maggio 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Leggendo i commenti capisco che ciò che sto per scrivere potrà sconvolgere (più di fumarsi una canna) molte persone qui dentro.
> 
> Premetto che sono laureato, ho un secondo diploma triennale, parlo inglese. Questo per dire che ok non sarò un genio, ma nemmeno uno psicopatico analfabeta. Da sempre sportivo e per ora, nonostante tutte le avversità della vita, mentalmente sano.
> Inoltre ho sempre mangiato pulito, bevo pochissimo alcool. Non fumo tabacco.
> ...


e quindi?


----------



## Ulisse (12 Maggio 2022)

mio figlio non è ancora in età a rischio per queste cose
Ammetto che mi spaventa perchè ho visto come ci si può ridurre.
Quando 17enne, nella cricca di amici, le canne erano una costante fissa di molte serate.
Li vedevo mezzi rincoglioniti e l'idea non mi piaceva proprio
Sicuramente era robaccia quella che girava ai miei tempi.
Io ho sempre evitato tranne qualche assaggio ma spinto più dalla curiosità che altro.
Se poi consideriamo anche il fumo passivo...beh saliamo di molto..specialmente se penso a certe uscite in auto 

Poi
qualcuno è passato a ben altre cose
qualcuno ci è rimasto secco o è finito in galera
diversi hanno conservato l'abitudine quasi quotidiana

Io non so quanto e per quanto tempo una cannetta possa lasciare traccia ad un eventuale test
Sono però terrorizzato dall'idea di fare un incidente in auto ed uscire positivo a queste sostanze.
E già solo questo mi basta ed avanza per starci a debita distanza.


----------



## Etta (12 Maggio 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Leggendo i commenti capisco che ciò che sto per scrivere potrà sconvolgere (più di fumarsi una canna) molte persone qui dentro.
> 
> Premetto che sono laureato, ho un secondo diploma triennale, parlo inglese. Questo per dire che ok non sarò un genio, ma nemmeno uno psicopatico analfabeta. Da sempre sportivo e per ora, nonostante tutte le avversità della vita, mentalmente sano.
> Inoltre ho sempre mangiato pulito, bevo pochissimo alcool. Non fumo tabacco.
> ...


Sono sconvoltissima. Sisì.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mio figlio non è ancora in età a rischio per queste cose
> Ammetto che mi spaventa perchè ho visto come ci si può ridurre.
> Quando 17enne, nella cricca di amici, le canne erano una costante fissa di molte serate.
> Li vedevo mezzi rincoglioniti e l'idea non mi piaceva proprio
> ...


Io ho avuto un esperienza simile alla tua, sempre andata in giro con persone che si calavano di tutto, le canne erano la cosa più normale, io non ho mai preso niente perché non mi piaceva l'idea di non essere in me e quindi non in grado di decidere come divertirmi.
Di fumo passivo di canne ne ho preso molto...in macchina aiutavo a rollare ma non avendo mai fumato neppure le sigarette normali non ho mai avuto la voglia di provare.
Questa cosa l'ho sempre raccontata a mia figlia maggiore e la racconterò anche alla piccola perché per me la scusa l'ho fatto perché lo facevano tutti con me non attacca, se parliamo di amici vieni accettata anche se non condividi una canna, io non giudicavo i miei amici e loro non giudicavano me.
Altra cosa che ho sempre detto a mia figlia è che il fisico che abbiamo deve durarci tutta la vita, non ce n'è uno di ricambio, dobbiamo quindi starci molto attenti a non rovinarlo per provare a campare il meglio possibile.


----------



## desire.vodafone (13 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sono sconvoltissima. Sisì.


Eh ma tu sei coriacea


----------



## desire.vodafone (13 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e quindi?


E quindi due canne lasciatele fumare ai vostri bimbi 
Starei molto più attento alle droghe legali... Alcool, tabacco e cibo


----------



## Lostris (13 Maggio 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> E quindi due canne lasciatele fumare ai vostri bimbi
> Starei molto più attento alle droghe legali... Alcool, tabacco e cibo


Idealmente, quando sarà, preferirei anch'io che si fumassero una canna al mese piuttosto che sigarette tutti i giorni.
Ma da qui a sponsorizzare ce ne corre, anche perchè sulle canne c'è la questione illegalità che (giusta o sbagliata che sia) è da tenere in considerazione - rispetto ai canali di "approvigionamento", diciamo. 
Oltre all'effetto dipendenza/assuefazione e la sfiducia nelle capacità di gestione adolescenziali (quando pure tanti adulti hanno problemi)

Per cui la mia linea è contro entrambe le cose.

In sostanza li meno.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2022)

Sicuramente tra una canna ogni tanto e le sigarette quotidiane o l’alcool molto meglio la prima. Detto a una mamma impanicata (la sottoscritta) da più di u medico
L’idea sarebbe ovviamente che si evitassero tutte e tre le cose. Si guarda comunque al meno peggio


----------



## Etta (13 Maggio 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Eh ma tu sei coriacea


No, semplicemente non c’è nulla di sconvolgente, sono cose che hanno fatto parecchie persone.


----------



## Etta (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io ho avuto un esperienza simile alla tua, sempre andata in giro con persone che si calavano di tutto, le canne erano la cosa più normale, io non ho mai preso niente perché non mi piaceva l'idea di non essere in me e quindi non in grado di decidere come divertirmi.
> Di fumo passivo di canne ne ho preso molto...in macchina aiutavo a rollare ma non avendo mai fumato neppure le sigarette normali non ho mai avuto la voglia di provare.
> Questa cosa l'ho sempre raccontata a mia figlia maggiore e la racconterò anche alla piccola perché per me la scusa l'ho fatto perché lo facevano tutti con me non attacca, se parliamo di amici vieni accettata anche se non condividi una canna, io non giudicavo i miei amici e loro non giudicavano me.
> Altra cosa che ho sempre detto a mia figlia è che il fisico che abbiamo deve durarci tutta la vita, non ce n'è uno di ricambio, dobbiamo quindi starci molto attenti a non rovinarlo per provare a campare il meglio possibile.


A me fanno battute perché non bevo alcool fai tu. Se non mi piace che ci posso fare?


----------



## desire.vodafone (13 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> No, semplicemente non c’è nulla di sconvolgente, sono cose che hanno fatto parecchie persone.


Certo, c'è da dire che in molti poi finiscono per abusare di una o più sostanze. Li è il vero problema.
Comunque.... Non ti ho più disturbata hai visto che bravo?


----------



## desire.vodafone (13 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A me fanno battute perché non bevo alcool fai tu. Se non mi piace che ci posso fare?


Anche io non ho mai avuto un buon rapporto con l'alcool


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A me fanno battute perché non bevo alcool fai tu. Se non mi piace che ci posso fare?


te considera che ho iniziato a bere il vino da poco, magari ora durante una cena con gli amici mi piace, quando siamo in compagnia, prima bevevo solo acqua durante i pasti.
Gli alcolici in generale non mi piacciono, bevo solo prosecco o Spritz per quanto riguarda gli aperitivi...non sono mai stata amante di queste cose, quando andavo in discoteca il più delle volte mi prendevo una coca cola come bevuta perché mi prendeva la sete


----------



## Etta (13 Maggio 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Anche io non ho mai avuto un buon rapporto con l'alcool


Fa cagher.


----------



## Etta (13 Maggio 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Certo, c'è da dire che in molti poi finiscono per abusare di una o più sostanze. Li è il vero problema.
> Comunque.... Non ti ho più disturbata hai visto che bravo?


Grazie.


----------



## Etta (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> te considera che ho iniziato a bere il vino da poco, magari ora durante una cena con gli amici mi piace, quando siamo in compagnia, prima bevevo solo acqua durante i pasti.
> Gli alcolici in generale non mi piacciono, bevo solo prosecco o Spritz per quanto riguarda gli aperitivi...non sono mai stata amante di queste cose, quando andavo in discoteca il più delle volte mi prendevo una coca cola come bevuta perché mi prendeva la sete


Mezzo bicchiere di vino, durante una cena fuori, ci sta. Però uscire e bere alcool mai fatto.


----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)

mai drogata e mai ubriacata, l'alcol non lo reggo quindi ne bevo poco, non bevevo neanche quando stavo col barista, le mie amiche sono come me, qualcuna fuma, qualcuna si è fatta qualche canna, ma per il resto siamo tutte "tranquille", mio marito lo stesso, spero che mia figlia riprenda da me


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Mezzo bicchiere di vino, durante una cena fuori, ci sta. Però uscire e bere alcool mai fatto.


Neppure io, non ho mai capito la gente che usciva per andare a ballare, 5 minuti dopo che erano entrati si sentivano già male...ma che senso ha uscire per vomitare????


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Droghe ed alcol.
> 
> Avete avuto episodi?
> Fate prevenzione?
> ...


Mod. buon esempio ON:
I papà di alcune amiche di zona di mia figlia spacciano per arrotondare lo stipendio.
Io no.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mai drogata e mai ubriacata, l'alcol non lo reggo quindi ne bevo poco, non bevevo neanche quando stavo col barista, le mie amiche sono come me, qualcuna fuma, qualcuna si è fatta qualche canna, ma per il resto siamo tutte "tranquille", mio marito lo stesso, spero che mia figlia riprenda da me


Mio marito invece era un casinista...ne ha combinate di ogni...quando si mise con me mi disse: o mi fermo o muoio presto...penso che mi abbia presa per salvarsi la vita


----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mio marito invece era un casinista...ne ha combinate di ogni...quando si mise con me mi disse: o mi fermo o muoio presto...penso che mi abbia presa per salvarsi la vita


il mio da quel punto di vista è bacchettone


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il mio da quel punto di vista è bacchettone


Il mio non si fermava mai!!! era un uragano!!!C'è da dire che anche io non ero proprio tranquilla, non bevevo e non mi drogavo ma mi è sempre piaciuto divertirmi, il primo periodo con lui penso sia stato il più divertente della mia vita, abbiamo riso un mondo...mamma come ci tornerei!!!!


----------



## Etta (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Neppure io, non ho mai capito la gente che usciva per andare a ballare, 5 minuti dopo che erano entrati si sentivano già male...ma che senso ha uscire per vomitare????


Ecco a me non piacciono nemmeno le discoteche per dirti.


----------



## Etta (13 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Mod. buon esempio ON:
> I papà di alcune amiche di zona di mia figlia spacciano per arrotondare lo stipendio.
> Io no.


Ne conosco molti pure io.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ecco a me non piacciono nemmeno le discoteche per dirti.


Ci ho praticamente vissuto per anni


----------



## Etta (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mio marito invece era un casinista...ne ha combinate di ogni...quando si mise con me mi disse: o mi fermo o muoio presto...penso che mi abbia presa per salvarsi la vita


Anche il mio ex era come il tuo.


----------



## Etta (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ci ho praticamente vissuto per anni


Io pochissime volte giusto per compleanni e robe varie.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ne conosco molti pure io.


Siamo vicini.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Anche il mio ex era come il tuo.


Il mio ha di bello che nel momento che ha deciso di dire basta alle cavolate lo ha fatto veramente...ora è molto più serio di me


----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ci ho praticamente vissuto per anni


a me la discoteca mai piaciuta, ci sono andata 3 o 4 volte in tutta la vita, mio marito per dire l'ho conosciuto al pub


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me la discoteca mai piaciuta, ci sono andata 3 o 4 volte in tutta la vita, mio marito per dire l'ho conosciuto al pub


Per me è stata più una fase, avevo finalmente un po' di libertà, e con le amiche mi sono divertita molto in quel periodo, anche perché mi piaceva proprio la musica di quegli anni (primi anni 90). Ci facevamo i fatti nostri, nessuno ci veniva a rompere le scatole per proporci cose che già allora giravano (anzi... avoglia). E neanche ci interessava. Poi ci siamo un po' stufate, e siamo passate ai pub, nel frattempo molte discoteche della mia zona hanno chiuso...


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me la discoteca mai piaciuta, ci sono andata 3 o 4 volte in tutta la vita, mio marito per dire l'ho conosciuto al pub


Mio marito l'ho conosciuto sul posto di lavoro...sono entrata fidanzata in crisi con un altro e ne sono uscita con lui...prima di mettermi con lui però ho lasciato l'altro...la prima volta che l'ho visto ho capito subito che con lui avrei potuto farmi veramente male, mi è piaciuto subito, aveva una fama pessima per i rapporti con le donne, le cambiava in continuazione...con me invece si è appiccicato subito, penso sia stato il classico colpo di fulmine.


----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Per me è stata più una fase, avevo finalmente un po' di libertà, e con le amiche mi sono divertita molto in quel periodo, anche perché mi piaceva proprio la musica di quegli anni (primi anni 90). Ci facevamo i fatti nostri, nessuno ci veniva a rompere le scatole per proporci cose che già allora giravano (anzi... avoglia). E neanche ci interessava. Poi ci siamo un po' stufate, e siamo passate ai pub, nel frattempo molte discoteche della mia zona hanno chiuso...


ma a me non piaceva proprio il sistema discoteca, troppo casino, uscivi di lì letteralmente sorda, rissa tutte le sere, gente che vomitava in ogni angolo... non è adatta a me, ho amiche che erano lì fisse


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mio marito l'ho conosciuto sul posto di lavoro...sono entrata fidanzata in crisi con un altro e ne sono uscita con lui...prima di mettermi con lui però ho lasciato l'altro...la prima volta che l'ho visto ho capito subito che con lui avrei potuto farmi veramente male, mi è piaciuto subito, aveva una fama pessima per i rapporti con le donne, le cambiava in continuazione...con me invece si è appiccicato subito, penso sia stato il classico colpo di fulmine.


noi ci siamo conosciuti al pub, io ero con un'amica e un altro ragazzo, lui ha salutato questo qui e si è seduto accanto a noi, ci siamo messi a parlare, ci siamo scambiati i numeri, ci siamo rivisti e non ci siamo lasciati più


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma a me non piaceva proprio il sistema discoteca, troppo casino, uscivi di lì letteralmente sorda, rissa tutte le sere, gente che vomitava in ogni angolo... non è adatta a me, ho amiche che erano lì fisse
> 
> noi ci siamo conosciuti al pub, io ero con un'amica e un altro ragazzo, lui ha salutato questo qui e si è seduto accanto a noi, ci siamo messi a parlare, ci siamo scambiati i numeri, ci siamo rivisti e non ci siamo lasciati più


Successo anche a noi così, la classica relazione che si sviluppa da sola, senza problemi, stare insieme è stata la cosa più naturale del mondo...ecco perché quando sento gente che si sbatte per fare andare per forza bene un rapporto dico che è meglio lasciare perdere...come diceva mia nonna...per forza non viene neppure l'aceto


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma a me non piaceva proprio il sistema discoteca, troppo casino, uscivi di lì letteralmente sorda, rissa tutte le sere, gente che vomitava in ogni angolo... non è adatta a me, ho amiche che erano lì fisse


Non è era adatta neanche a me, infatti è durata poco questa fase. Noi più che altro ci divertivamo perché stavamo bene noi insieme, e non c'era lo sballo ad alto livello che c'è adesso. Erano comunque casi più isolati, almeno da noi, mentre ora chi si diverte in modo sano è l'eccezione. 
Come ti ho detto, comunque, poi abbiamo iniziato a bazzicare i pub e qualche locale di musica dal vivo, ed era molto meglio.


----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Successo anche a noi così, la classica relazione che si sviluppa da sola, senza problemi, stare insieme è stata la cosa più naturale del mondo...ecco perché quando sento gente che si sbatte per fare andare per forza bene un rapporto dico che è meglio lasciare perdere...come diceva mia nonna...per forza non viene neppure l'aceto


esatto, si dice anche qui
cmq in una relazione un po' ti devi impegnare, se vedi che non si va avanti allora stop, si chiude


Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non è era adatta neanche a me, infatti è durata poco questa fase. Noi più che altro ci divertivamo perché stavamo bene noi insieme, e non c'era lo sballo ad alto livello che c'è adesso. Erano comunque casi più isolati, almeno da noi, mentre ora chi si diverte in modo sano è l'eccezione.
> Come ti ho detto, comunque, poi abbiamo iniziato a bazzicare i pub e qualche locale di musica dal vivo, ed era molto meglio.


certo uscire con le amiche è bello, però a noi piaceva più chiacchierare che ballare


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> esatto, si dice anche qui
> cmq in una relazione un po' ti devi impegnare, se vedi che non si va avanti allora stop, si chiude
> 
> certo uscire con le amiche è bello, però a noi piaceva più chiacchierare che ballare


Con il tempo ci vuole poi tanto impegno per andare avanti...l'adrenalina dei primi tempi viene persa, il rapporto cambia, e qui ci vuole la costanza di trovare cose che possano comunque rinnovarlo giorno dopo giorno.


----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Con il tempo ci vuole poi tanto impegno per andare avanti...l'adrenalina dei primi tempi viene persa, il rapporto cambia, e qui ci vuole la costanza di trovare cose che possano comunque rinnovarlo giorno dopo giorno.


ma il rapporto deve cambiare, passano gli anni, le persone cambiano, la vita cambia, le responsabilità sono diverse, ovvio che il rapporto deve seguire questi cambiamenti, se si pensa che i primi anni erano belli perchè non si avevano responsabilità e ora invece è tutto uno schifo, direi che c'è qualcosa che non va, ma non nel rapporto ma in chi lo vive, ogni frutto ha la sua stagione, a 40 anni non farei quello che facevo a 27


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma il rapporto deve cambiare, passano gli anni, le persone cambiano, la vita cambia, le responsabilità sono diverse, ovvio che il rapporto deve seguire questi cambiamenti, se si pensa che i primi anni erano belli perchè non si avevano responsabilità e ora invece è tutto uno schifo, direi che c'è qualcosa che non va, ma non nel rapporto ma in chi lo vive, ogni frutto ha la sua stagione, a 40 anni non farei quello che facevo a 27


Certo che no!!! a me piace un sacco la mia vita di adesso, sinceramente non cambierei niente, la nostalgia per tempi in cui eravamo più spensierati penso sia normale.


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> certo uscire con le amiche è bello, però a noi piaceva più chiacchierare che ballare


C'era spazio anche per quello... ci vedevamo praticamente sempre, durante la settimana, mare insieme, shopping insieme, pomeriggi interi passati in camera a parlare di tutto e di niente...


----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Certo che no!!! a me piace un sacco la mia vita di adesso, sinceramente non cambierei niente, la nostalgia per tempi in cui eravamo più spensierati penso sia normale.


ma scusa, nostalgia di cosa?


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> C'era spazio anche per quello... ci vedevamo praticamente sempre, durante la settimana, mare insieme, shopping insieme, pomeriggi interi passati in camera a parlare di tutto e di niente...


che bello!!! anche io con il mio gruppo di amiche eravamo sempre insieme, e una volta a casa ci attaccavamo al telefono tante volte ci fosse sfuggito qualcosa di cui parlare


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Con il tempo ci vuole poi tanto impegno per andare avanti...l'adrenalina dei primi tempi viene persa, il rapporto cambia, e qui ci vuole la costanza di trovare cose che possano comunque rinnovarlo giorno dopo giorno.


Secondo me non è neanche questione di adrenalina. La passione non dura cent'anni e non puoi pensare di stare in giostra per sentire. La persona che sta con noi cambia, e cambia in modo diverso da noi. Su questo non ci piove, più che rinnovare un rapporto, credere che vada preso con impegno...


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma scusa, nostalgia di cosa?


vabbè a te non mancano i tempi in cui c'era solo divertimento con tuo marito? a me si...sono cose a cui ripenso volentieri, che mi fanno ridere anche adesso, ci penso con tenerezza.


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> che bello!!! anche io con il mio gruppo di amiche eravamo sempre insieme, e una volta a casa ci attaccavamo al telefono tante volte ci fosse sfuggito qualcosa di cui parlare


Anche noi... con mio padre con la faccia rossa di rabbia che credeva che le bollette aumentassero a dismisura. Non aveva capito che era la tariffa interurbana a incidere...


----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> vabbè a te non mancano i tempi in cui c'era solo divertimento con tuo marito? a me si...sono cose a cui ripenso volentieri, che mi fanno ridere anche adesso, ci penso con tenerezza.


ma solo divertimento neanche a 16 anni... quando ci siamo messi insieme poi eravamo già adulti


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> vabbè a te non mancano i tempi in cui c'era solo divertimento con tuo marito? a me si...sono cose a cui ripenso volentieri, che mi fanno ridere anche adesso, ci penso con tenerezza.


A me sinceramente non mancano... è chiaro che è tutto in una bolla, è uno stato di sospensione ma non è quella la dimensione reale.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Secondo me non è neanche questione di adrenalina. La passione non dura cent'anni e non puoi pensare di stare in giostra per sentire. La persona che sta con noi cambia, e cambia in modo diverso da noi. Su questo non ci piove, più che rinnovare un rapporto, credere che vada preso con impegno...


forse mi sono spiegata male...con il tempo penso che un pò tutti i rapporti perdono lo smalto iniziale, i problemi di tutti i giorni e anche il crescere diversamente porta magari ad allontanarsi, l'impegno sta nel non fare morire la relazione affogata nella routine.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Anche noi... con mio padre con la faccia rossa di rabbia che credeva che le bollette aumentassero a dismisura. Non aveva capito che era la tariffa interurbana a incidere...


Le urla di mio padre fuori dalla porta di camera che mi diceva di abbassare mi sembra di sentirle anche adesso.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma solo divertimento neanche a 16 anni... quando ci siamo messi insieme poi eravamo già adulti


Per noi all'inizio è stato puro divertimento...anche noi eravamo già adulti ma in quel periodo pensavamo solo a stare bene, e lo ricordo con gioia.


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> forse mi sono spiegata male...con il tempo penso che un pò tutti i rapporti perdono lo smalto iniziale, i problemi di tutti i giorni e anche il crescere diversamente porta magari ad allontanarsi, l'impegno sta nel non fare morire la relazione affogata nella routine.


Ma anche la parola routine mi lascia perplessa, è come la parola "tossico" che ormai si applica a tutto quello che non ci piace, anche solo che sia fastidioso e non voluto. La consuetudine è normale che subentri, tra due persone. Ma in definitiva, non era quello che volevamo, quando ci siamo messi con questa persona dal primo giorno? Stare con lei sempre, ecc ecc...


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma scusa, nostalgia di cosa?


Da uomo, del culo (e non solo) sodo  delle donne  e del cazzo di marmo sempre.
Sono le cose che vengono a calare sempre a una certa età.


----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Per noi all'inizio è stato puro divertimento...anche noi eravamo già adulti ma in quel periodo pensavamo solo a stare bene, e lo ricordo con gioia.


noi pensavamo a conoscerci, però avevamo già responsabilità tra il lavoro, la casa, ecc... eravamo sicuramente più liberi di adesso, però non è che ci siamo dati alla pazza gioia quotidiana


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Le urla di mio padre fuori dalla porta di camera che mi diceva di abbassare mi sembra di sentirle anche adesso.


Ah pure a me! E mio padre si metteva anche dietro la porta per ascoltare.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> A me sinceramente non mancano... è chiaro che è tutto in una bolla, è uno stato di sospensione ma non è quella la dimensione reale.


Io ci penso quando devo affrontare momenti pesanti...mi alleggeriscono lo stato d'animo, sono pensieri totalmente felici che mi fanno bene, li tengo come riserva tipo quando vai in bici e ti porti dietro la borraccia con l'acqua.


----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Da uomo, del culo (e non solo) sodo  delle donne  e del cazzo di marmo sempre.
> Sono le cose che vengono a calare sempre a una certa età.


ma quelli a prescindere dal rapporto con la tua donna, sarebbe così anche se fossi single


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> noi pensavamo a conoscerci, però avevamo già responsabilità tra il lavoro, la casa, ecc... eravamo sicuramente più liberi di adesso, però non è che ci siamo dati alla pazza gioia quotidiana


Anche noi lavoravamo!!! Io ti parlo di quando eravamo io e lui...ci siamo conosciuti facendo minchiate insieme...te l'ho detto, non eravamo calmi ne io ne lui


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io ci penso quando devo affrontare momenti pesanti...mi alleggeriscono lo stato d'animo, sono pensieri totalmente felici che mi fanno bene, li tengo come riserva tipo quando vai in bici e ti porti dietro la borraccia con l'acqua.


Sì, puoi ripensarci con tenerezza, possono essere una copertina di Linus in certi momenti, ma non possono farsi rivivere per sostituire la realtà attuale. In questo caso, ti viene solo mal di stomaco e un magone assurdo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sì, puoi ripensarci con tenerezza, possono essere una copertina di Linus in certi momenti, ma non possono farsi rivivere per sostituire la realtà attuale. In questo caso, ti viene solo mal di stomaco e un magone assurdo.


Impossibile sostituire la realtà attuale con quello che è stato e nemmeno mi interessa....


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma quelli a prescindere dal rapporto con la tua donna, sarebbe così anche se fossi single


Sì.
Tu sei lì che pensi a qualcosa e in un botto ti rendi conto che sono passati gli anni.
Bisogna  perdere meno tempo possibile, le cose cambiano in fretta.


----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Tu sei lì che pensi a qualcosa e in un botto ti rendi conto che sono passati gli anni.
> Bisogna  perdere meno tempo possibile, le cose cambiano in fretta.


io e le mie amiche stiamo compiendo 40 anni l'una dopo l'altra... non so quando siano passati 40 anni ma sono passati, ti capisco


----------



## Nono (13 Maggio 2022)

Ho provato a leggere i vari punti di vista.

Ma c'è una cosa che continuo a non capire.

Perché una persona sana ha la necessità o desiderio di assumere sostanze psicotiche.

Senza non riesce a divertirsi,  non riesce a calmarsi, non riesce a provare piacere ....?

Ha bisogno di alterare corpo e cervello per dei minuti di estasi?


----------



## Etta (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Il mio ha di bello che nel momento che ha deciso di dire basta alle cavolate lo ha fatto veramente...ora è molto più serio di me


Il mio e’ comunque un coglione.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ho provato a leggere i vari punti di vista.
> 
> Ma c'è una cosa che continuo a non capire.
> 
> ...


L'uomo ma anche molti animali sentono la necessità di stimolare i neurotrasmettitori.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ho provato a leggere i vari punti di vista.
> 
> Ma c'è una cosa che continuo a non capire.
> 
> ...


Perché queste sostanze ti fanno sentire più forte, sei in grado di fare cose che di normale non faresti, danno infatti assuefazione in quanto poi le persone si convincono di non essere così fighe senza questa roba...una sera una vita fa mi ritrovai con una mia amica che piangeva a dirotto perché non trovava il fornitore, toccò venire via perché senza assumere la sua "amica" lei non riusciva a divertirsi...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ho provato a leggere i vari punti di vista.
> 
> Ma c'è una cosa che continuo a non capire.
> 
> ...





CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Perché queste sostanze ti fanno sentire più forte, sei in grado di fare cose che di normale non faresti, danno infatti assuefazione in quanto poi le persone si convincono di non essere così fighe senza questa roba...una sera una vita fa mi ritrovai con una mia amica che piangeva a dirotto perché non trovava il fornitore, toccò venire via perché senza assumere la sua "amica" lei non riusciva a divertirsi...


Già succede così.
Però al cugino di qualcuno non è successo.


----------



## perplesso (13 Maggio 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> E quindi due canne lasciatele fumare ai vostri bimbi
> Starei molto più attento alle droghe legali... Alcool, tabacco e cibo


se stai attento al tabacco, stai attento anche alle canne.   che spade di pura ganja ne ho visto girare gran poche


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ah pure a me! E mio padre si metteva anche dietro la porta per ascoltare.


Madonna le femmine al telefono.


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Madonna le femmine al telefono.


Perché invece gli uomini no, eh?


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Madonna le femmine al telefono.


Io avevo il telefono della swatch, arancio sotto e viola la cornetta, ci potevamo parlare in 2 perché faceva da cornetta anche la base...mi mettevo seduta sulla scrivania e parlavamo per ore con le mie amiche o con il moroso del momento...


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io avevo il telefono della swatch, arancio sotto e viola la cornetta, ci potevamo parlare in 2 perché faceva da cornetta anche la base...mi mettevo seduta sulla scrivania e parlavamo per ore con le mie amiche o con il moroso del momento...


Tutte avevate quello!! Lo ricordo sì!


----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)

Io ho preso il cellulare a 17 anni


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ho preso il cellulare a 17 anni


Io a 28.


----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io a 28.


Era per dire che le mega telefonate non le facevo  andavamo di sms all’epoca


----------



## Nono (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Perché queste sostanze ti fanno sentire più forte, sei in grado di fare cose che di normale non faresti, danno infatti assuefazione in quanto poi le persone si convincono di non essere così fighe senza questa roba...una sera una vita fa mi ritrovai con una mia amica che piangeva a dirotto perché non trovava il fornitore, toccò venire via perché senza assumere la sua "amica" lei non riusciva a divertirsi...


Quindi alla base c'è un problema esistenziale


----------



## Ulisse (13 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Era per dire che le mega telefonate non le facevo  andavamo di sms all’epoca


perchè allora le tariffe non erano flat come oggi e si pagava a consumo.
Si usavano anche gli squilli definendo un protocollo di comunicazione basato sul loro numero.
Metodo spesso utilizzato per comunicare con i genitori perchè questi ultimi, pur se finanziatori delle ricariche telefoniche, non erano degni nemmeno di far spendere le 200 lire dello scatto.

1 squillo tutto ok
2 squlli, richiamami
3 squilli sto per tornare a casa...tranquilli..

sai che risate se, come giustamente doveva essere, anche lo squillo fosse stato tassato....

gli sms si usavano perchè economici
spesso dati in pacchetti gratuiti dopo una ricarica o dati a centinaia ad un prezzo stracciato
perché,per quello che costavano all' operatore, era comunque un affare...


----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> perchè allora le tariffe non erano flat come oggi e si pagava a consumo.
> Si usavano anche gli squilli definendo un protocollo di comunicazione basato sul loro numero.
> Metodo spesso utilizzato per comunicare con i genitori perchè questi ultimi, pur se finanziatori delle ricariche telefoniche, non erano degni nemmeno di far spendere le 200 lire dello scatto.
> 
> ...


certo, si spendeva un botto a telefonare, ancora ricordo con amore la mia prima christmas card, 100 sms al giorno verso tutti , poi omnitel diventò vodafone e allora erano sms solo verso i vodafone  maledetti, ovviamente metà amici avevano tim
io avevo le guerre con i miei per le ricariche, visto che c'erano anche i costi di ricarica se ricaricavi meno di 50.000 lire, fu lì che iniziai a farmi pagare in base ai voti a scuola


----------



## desire.vodafone (13 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se stai attento al tabacco, stai attento anche alle canne.   che spade di pura ganja ne ho visto girare gran poche


Vero, o meglio fumando prevalentemente solo (a casa, poi con amici è differente) non mi faccio purini di erba. Sarebbe la fine 
Fumo personal, ganja sempre autoprodotta e bio. Però appunto è una manata  mica come la merda che trovi per strada.
Quindi si è condita con un po' di tabacco. Ma poca roba, calcola che una confezione di tabacco mi dura un mese, o forse più.


----------



## desire.vodafone (13 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ho provato a leggere i vari punti di vista.
> 
> Ma c'è una cosa che continuo a non capire.
> 
> ...


L'alcool è una sostanza legale psicotica. Come mai una persona sente la necessità di assumerla?


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> L'alcool è una sostanza legale psicotica. Come mai una persona sente la necessità di assumerla?


Perché va ad agire sui neurotrasmettitori.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Quindi alla base c'è un problema esistenziale


Penso di sì... più che altro insicurezza....


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Penso di sì... più che altro insicurezza....


Piacere.
Agire sui neurotrasmettitori può dare sensazione molto piacevoli.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Piacere.
> Agire sui neurotrasmettitori può dare sensazione molto piacevoli.


Si, da quello che so l'assunzione di droghe da una sensazione piacevole, ti inibisce, non pensi più a niente, quindi spariscono anche tutti i tipi di problemi che puoi avere...mi hanno inoltre raccontato che l'uso della "polvere" durante il sesso rende il tutto più eccitante...


----------



## Etta (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si, da quello che so l'assunzione di droghe da una sensazione piacevole, ti inibisce, non pensi più a niente, quindi spariscono anche tutti i tipi di problemi che puoi avere...mi hanno inoltre raccontato che l'uso della "polvere" durante il sesso rende il tutto più eccitante...


Non è sempre così. Dipende da persona a persona.


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si, da quello che so l'assunzione di droghe da una sensazione piacevole, ti inibisce, non pensi più a niente, quindi spariscono anche tutti i tipi di problemi che puoi avere...mi hanno inoltre raccontato che l'uso della "polvere" durante il sesso rende il tutto più eccitante...


Diciamo che DISinibisce. Toglie i freni inibitori e cominci anche a dire le mattità più assurde, come sotto anestesia. È uno degli effetti che temo di più, tra gli altri.


----------



## Nono (13 Maggio 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> L'alcool è una sostanza legale psicotica. Come mai una persona sente la necessità di assumerla?


Infatti.....


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Diciamo che DISinibisce. Toglie i freni inibitori e cominci anche a dire le mattità più assurde, come sotto anestesia. È uno degli effetti che temo di più, tra gli altri.


Quando cadono i miei freni inibitori comincio a limonare a casaccio con chi mi capita.
(Si dice ancora limonare?)


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quando cadono i miei freni inibitori comincio a limonare a casaccio con chi mi capita.
> (Si dice ancora limonare?)


Boh... chiederò a mio cugino. Dalle mie parti si diceva "ingarrarsi".


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quando cadono i miei freni inibitori comincio a limonare a casaccio con chi mi capita.
> (Si dice ancora limonare?)


Mi è successo in passato...
Fortunatamente tutta gente che cmq conoscevo...a parte che io  ho sempre adorato baciare....quindi mettermi la lingua in bocca se trovavo uno  intrigante è questione di un attimo anche da sobria


----------



## desire.vodafone (13 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Diciamo che DISinibisce. Toglie i freni inibitori e cominci anche a dire le mattità più assurde, come sotto anestesia. È uno degli effetti che temo di più, tra gli altri.


Mai avuto effetti inibitori, anzi. Fumando sono più cauto e riflessivo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ho provato a leggere i vari punti di vista.
> 
> Ma c'è una cosa che continuo a non capire.
> 
> ...


Io ho fatto un periodo da ragazza in cui ho fumato veramente tanto...
Mi piaceva...mi piaceva proprio...non per chissà quale motivo...
Provavo piacere ..calma...stavo bene..

Ho ripreso a fumacchiare durante il primo lockdown...poi ho semplicemente smesso ...
Non volevo riprendere il vizio...anche del solo tabacco (sono contraria alle dipendenze...quindi quando capisco che il punto del non ritorno si avvicina....cambio subito strada....)

Ho ancora in casa una bella quantità di maria di ottima qualità...

Non l ho buttata ...la conservo...

Potrebbe servire...
Non si sa mai...


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Diciamo che DISinibisce. Toglie i freni inibitori e cominci anche a dire le mattità più assurde, come sotto anestesia. È uno degli effetti che temo di più, tra gli altri.


Si, ho sbagliato a scrivere



Etta ha detto:


> Non è sempre così. Dipende da persona a persona.


Così me l'hanno sempre raccontata



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mi è successo in passato...
> Fortunatamente tutta gente che cmq conoscevo...a parte che io  ho sempre adorato baciare....quindi mettermi la lingua in bocca se trovavo uno  intrigante è questione di un attimo anche da sobria


Sei un mito


----------



## Ulisse (13 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ho ancora in casa una bella quantità di maria di ottima qualità...
> Non l ho buttata ...la conservo...


se mi trovo dalle tue parti ti chiamo


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Maggio 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Mai avuto effetti inibitori, anzi. Fumando sono più cauto e riflessivo.


Allora li hai gli effetti inibitori! Se sei più riflessivo sei inibito...


----------



## Etta (13 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Così me l'hanno sempre raccontata


Per polvere intendevi coca?


----------



## alberto15 (13 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Diciamo che DISinibisce. Toglie i freni inibitori e cominci anche a dire le mattità più assurde, come sotto anestesia. È uno degli effetti che temo di più, tra gli altri.


ma l'hai provata?


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Maggio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ma l'hai provata?


Io no, e non ci tengo. Ma come qualcun altro ha scritto più sopra, qualcosa ho letto e una cultura me la sono fatta. Poi mi è stato raccontato da chi ha fatto volontariato.
In questo caso, comunque, rispondevo a Circe che diceva che le droghe inibiscono. Mentre lei intendeva che NON inibiscono.


----------



## Tachidoz (13 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io no, e non ci tengo. Ma come qualcun altro ha scritto più sopra, qualcosa ho letto e una cultura me la sono fatta. Poi mi è stato raccontato da chi ha fatto volontariato.
> In questo caso, comunque, rispondevo a Circe che diceva che le droghe inibiscono. Mentre lei intendeva che NON inibiscono.


Una notte quattro farfalle si riunirono, volevano conoscere che cosa fosse una candela. E dissero: “Chi andrà a cercar notizie su di essa?”

La prima andò a volare intorno a un castello e da lontano, dall’esterno vide la luce di una candela che brillava. Tornò e con parole dotte la descrisse. Ma la farfalla saggia le disse: “Tu nulla sai”.

Ed un’altra partì, si avvicinò e arrivò sino ad urtare nella cera.Tornò, raccontò quello che sapeva. Ma la farfalla saggia rispose: “Tu, nulla sai più della prima”.

La terza si mosse infine, entrò
battendo le ali forte nella fiamma. 

E quando di lontano la farfalla saggia la vide divenuta una cosa sola con la candela disse alle altre due : “Lei sola ha toccato la meta, lei sola sa”.


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Maggio 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Una notte quattro farfalle si riunirono, volevano conoscere che cosa fosse una candela. E dissero: “Chi andrà a cercar notizie su di essa?”
> 
> La prima andò a volare intorno a un castello e da lontano, dall’esterno vide la luce di una candela che brillava. Tornò e con parole dotte la descrisse. Ma la farfalla saggia le disse: “Tu nulla sai”.
> 
> ...


Non c'è bisogno di provare le droghe per sapere che non fanno proprio benissimo. 
Grazie, ma me ne sto al di qua.


----------



## Nono (13 Maggio 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Una notte quattro farfalle si riunirono, volevano conoscere che cosa fosse una candela. E dissero: “Chi andrà a cercar notizie su di essa?”
> 
> La prima andò a volare intorno a un castello e da lontano, dall’esterno vide la luce di una candela che brillava. Tornò e con parole dotte la descrisse. Ma la farfalla saggia le disse: “Tu nulla sai”.
> 
> ...


Lei sola sapeva .... al massimo


----------



## Etta (13 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non c'è bisogno di provare le droghe per sapere che non fanno proprio benissimo.
> Grazie, ma me ne sto al di qua.


Ma infatti non ti perdi nulla.


----------



## Tachidoz (13 Maggio 2022)

43 anni, ho fumato la prima canna a 14 anni, mi è piaciuta, mai smesso di farlo sino ad oggi ogni giorno o quasi (fumo sempre di sera o weekend, mai di giorno al lavoro o quando all'epoca studiavo). Dai 14 ai 23 anni ho provato, per pura curiosità percettiva e sensoriale e ovviamente a scopo ricreativo, (diciamo 3 o 4 volte per tipologia) , più o meno tutte le droghe sul mercato, eroina inclusa.

Andavo abbastanza bene a scuola, ho abbandonato l'università per altri motivi e ad oggi ho un buon lavoro (dipendente con livello medioalto e discrete possibilità di essere quadro entro i 50), prole e un matrimonio tendenzialmente felice 

Personalmente sono favorevole alla legalizzazione a scopo ricreativo delle droghe leggere e ritengo l'attuale divieto un ipocrita favore alle mafie. 

Ho pubblicato quella storiella che ricordavo (a proposito: sa, non sapeva. Le farfalle l'hanno vista scomparire nella fiamma, non morire) non per fare un inno alle droghe, ci mancherebbe. L'ho fatto perché avendole provate davvero tutte in gioventù ritengo, per mia esperienza, che vada aumentata la lotta alle droghe pesanti, sottraendo forze a quelle che contrastano le leggere, che vadano sensibilizzati i giovani... Perchè una canna non ti fa scomparire (in apparenza) i malumori e i problemi della vita di tutti i giorni mentre una pasticca si, come una pippata di coca, di ero o un bel funghetto o l'alcool (quest'ultimo oltre una determinata soglia di assunzione e frequenza). 

Quello che mi è rimasto, oltre ai bellissimi e divertenti ricordi (l'unica droga di cui non mi è piaciuto l'effetto è stato il crack, troppa ansia e primi sintomi da astinenza dopo 20 minuti), è l'esperienza per individuare nei miei figli eventuali assunzioni di qualsiasi tipo, avere un dialogo in un campo, anche dal punto di vista emotivo, non sconosciuto...riuscire a capire cosa fare e a che livello è il problema.

Per ora siamo alle elementari ma a breve, già dalla prima media, so che dovrò alzare bene le antenne e mantenere alta la qualità del dialogo. 

Dimenticavo:  fino a quando non avranno almeno 30 anni non fumerò mai una canna con i miei figli, sono prima di tutto un padre e non voglio influenzarli (fumo di nascosto dalla prole, non dalla consorte ). 

Mi scuso per eventuali errori grammaticali ma sto scrivendo con entrambe le mani dal cellulare e mi va il fumo della canna negli occhi


----------



## Etta (13 Maggio 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Perchè una canna non ti fa scomparire (in apparenza) i malumori e i problemi della vita di tutti i giorni mentre una pasticca si, come una pippata di coca, di ero o un bel funghetto o l'alcool (quest'ultimo oltre una determinata soglia di assunzione e frequenza).
> 
> Quello che mi è rimasto, oltre ai bellissimi e divertenti ricordi (l'unica droga di cui non mi è piaciuto l'effetto è stato il crack, troppa ansia e primi sintomi da astinenza dopo 20 minuti)


A me avevano dato solo sintomi fisici.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Maggio 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> 43 anni, ho fumato la prima canna a 14 anni, mi è piaciuta, mai smesso di farlo sino ad oggi ogni giorno o quasi (fumo sempre di sera o weekend, mai di giorno al lavoro o quando all'epoca studiavo). Dai 14 ai 23 anni ho provato, per pura curiosità percettiva e sensoriale e ovviamente a scopo ricreativo, (diciamo 3 o 4 volte per tipologia) , più o meno tutte le droghe sul mercato, eroina inclusa.
> 
> Andavo abbastanza bene a scuola, ho abbandonato l'università per altri motivi e ad oggi ho un buon lavoro (dipendente con livello medioalto e discrete possibilità di essere quadro entro i 50), prole e un matrimonio tendenzialmente felice
> 
> ...


E tu credi che i tuoi figli tra qualche anno...
Non ti guarderanno negli occhi e riconosceranno...le stesse pupille???

Cmq "complimenti" non è da tutti ammettere..un simile passato..
Io mi sono solo ammazzata di canne...
Le altre droghe mi hanno sempre e solo fatta troppa paura...
Essendo un soggetto facile alle dipendenze...ho sempre preferito...starne lontana!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (13 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sicuramente tra una canna ogni tanto e le sigarette quotidiane o l’alcool molto meglio la prima. Detto a una mamma impanicata (la sottoscritta) da più di u medico
> L’idea sarebbe ovviamente che si evitassero tutte e tre le cose. Si guarda comunque al meno peggio


Mio figlio fuma non le sigarette ma iqos un po’ meno peggio, ma d’altronde non c’è verso, se si mettono in testa una cosa c’è poco da fare. Non ha Mai abusato di alcool ed ha fumato qualche canna. Ricordo una volta che era con un amico che ne aveva più del consentito e lo hanno portato in caserma, mi era preso un colpo, ma sono andata a prenderlo senza dire nulla a mio marito che come al solito non avrebbe capito. Alla fine ha smesso di fumare le canne, è un passaggio dell’età. Mai proibito loro di fare esperienze perché secondo me si ottiene l’effetto contrario. Io non ho mai neanche fumato una sigaretta e non mi sono mai ubriacata, però all’epoca ero una brava ragazza


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Mio figlio fuma non le sigarette ma iqos un po’ meno peggio, ma d’altronde non c’è verso, se si mettono in testa una cosa c’è poco da fare. Non ha Mai abusato di alcool ed ha fumato qualche canna. Ricordo una volta che era con un amico che ne aveva più del consentito e lo hanno portato in caserma, mi era preso un colpo, ma sono andata a prenderlo senza dire nulla a mio marito che come al solito non avrebbe capito. Alla fine ha smesso di fumare le canne, è un passaggio dell’età. Mai proibito loro di fare esperienze perché secondo me si ottiene l’effetto contrario. Io non ho mai neanche fumato una sigaretta e non mi sono mai ubriacata, però all’epoca ero una brava ragazza


Pure ora.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Mio figlio fuma non le sigarette ma iqos un po’ meno peggio,


Meglio le canne a sto punto, le iqos puzzano di culo di Bangla.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2022)

Evidentemente la strage di una generazione non è stata di insegnamento.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente la strage di una generazione non è stata di insegnamento.


Mai nulla di negativo è di insegnamento. l’essere umano è portato a peggiorare sempre.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente la strage di una generazione non è stata di insegnamento.


La generazione prima della mia è stata sterminata dall' eroina ..
...
Me lo ricordo ogni volta che vado al cimitero...
Perché passo da quello che conoscevo e ripeto sempre ..
Una vita buttata ...per un cazzo di niente..

La mia si è dovuta confrontare con il problema serio degli acidi ..
Anche qua...
Ragazzi..rovinati...vita buttata per una pasticca scesa male...
È per anche questo che odio le dipendenze...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> La generazione prima della mia è stata sterminata dall' eroina ..
> ...
> Me lo ricordo ogni volta che vado al cimitero...
> Perché passo da quello che conoscevo e ripeto sempre ..
> ...


Appunto.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.


Si parlava di canne


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si parlava di canne


Io no.


----------



## Tachipirina (14 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quando cadono i miei freni inibitori comincio a limonare a casaccio con chi mi capita.
> (Si dice ancora limonare?)


io ricordo anche "slinguare"  (ma temo non si usi più chiederò a mio figlio)


----------



## desire.vodafone (14 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Allora li hai gli effetti inibitori! Se sei più riflessivo sei inibito...


Se vuoi metterla cosi. Ma di certo non do di matto e non ho atteggiamenti strani...


----------



## Etta (14 Maggio 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Se vuoi metterla cosi. Ma di certo non do di matto e non ho atteggiamenti strani...


Ma le droghe pesanti dici?


----------



## desire.vodafone (14 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma le droghe pesanti dici?



Non uso droghe pesanti. Ogni tanto solo alcool. 
Tra l'altro non reputo la ganja nemmeno una droga...


----------



## desire.vodafone (14 Maggio 2022)

Poi mi hai visto  assomiglio ad un tossico?


----------



## Andromeda4 (14 Maggio 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Se vuoi metterla cosi. Ma di certo non do di matto e non ho atteggiamenti strani...


Ma non "la metto io così". Se rifletti prima di parlare o fare qualche vuol dire che in qualche modo ti "censuri"... se agisci senza riflettere, non hai freni inibitori.


----------



## Etta (14 Maggio 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Non uso droghe pesanti. Ogni tanto solo alcool.
> Tra l'altro non reputo la ganja nemmeno una droga...


Anche perché non fa nulla.


----------



## Etta (14 Maggio 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Poi mi hai visto  assomiglio ad un tossico?


No dai.


----------

